# Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 Team



## Trailmaster1212 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hat das Bike schon wer zu Hause und Bilder davon in Real? Iste bestellt aber nun erst KW 12 Lieferbar...


----------



## Stiers (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibts hier jemand der das Grand Canyon CF SLX schon hat und mir schnellstmöglich sagen wie lang die Bremsleitung zum hinteren Sattel ist???

Ich möchte mir ausm Bikemarkt ne Bremse besorgen und da ich mein CF SLX noch nicht hab brächte ich dringend diese Angabe???

Dankeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terryx (23. Dezember 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand der das Grand Canyon CF SLX schon hat und mir schnellstmöglich sagen wie lang die Bremsleitung zum hinteren Sattel ist???
> 
> Ich möchte mir ausm Bikemarkt ne Bremse besorgen und da ich mein CF SLX noch nicht hab brächte ich dringend diese Angabe???
> 
> Dankeeeeeeee




Habe gerade mal nachgemessen: es sind ca. 150 cm.

Cheers   Jan


----------



## jojo456 (23. Dezember 2012)

Du hast das Bike schon? Bilderreihe bitte!  Und paar Infos zur Größe wären auch nett...

Gruß
jojo


----------



## terryx (23. Dezember 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Du hast das Bike schon? Bilderreihe bitte!  Und paar Infos zur Größe wären auch nett...
> 
> Gruß
> jojo




Habe das 9.9, also die Version mit XT-Ausstattung. Größe ist XL, von daher sind die 29er Laufräder auch angemessen . Das Bike habe ich seit 4 Wochen, es war eine Woche VOR dem angekündigten Termin verfügbar (danke Canyon). Habe bereits einige Touren hinter mir, es fährt sich super.

Hast Du das Bike bestellt? Dann kannst Du Dich auf ein schönes Teil freuen. Bilder sind momentan schlecht, aber die Abbildung auf der Canyon Homepage kommt der Realität recht nahe .  Designmäßig ist es, nach meiner Meinung, eines der schönsten Hardtails.

Cheers  Jan


----------



## Stiers (23. Dezember 2012)

terryx schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal nachgemessen: es sind ca. 150 cm.
> 
> Cheers   Jan


 
Besten Dank!!!!


----------



## jojo456 (28. Dezember 2012)

Geplantes Lieferdatum: KW 2!
Ich werde ein paar schlampige Bilder machen


----------



## Stiers (28. Dezember 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Geplantes Lieferdatum: KW 2!
> Ich werde ein paar schlampige Bilder machen


Mein geplantes Lieferdatum wurde von KW52 auf KW 4 verschoben, als Trost gabs einen Canyon Buff...
Warten, warten und nochmal warten, ich sitz hier wie auf Kohlen


----------



## kabe1973 (28. Dezember 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Mein geplantes Lieferdatum wurde von KW52 auf KW 4 verschoben, als Trost gabs einen Canyon Buff...
> Warten, warten und nochmal warten, ich sitz hier wie auf Kohlen



the same.......


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (29. Dezember 2012)

naja kw 4 ist besser wie kw 12


----------



## biketiger2 (6. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich den neuen Katalog, irgendwie sieht das Grün komisch aus, hatte ich anders in Erinnerung, oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (6. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, nächste Woche gibts paar Bilder!


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (18. Januar 2013)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, nächste Woche gibts paar Bilder!


 



Und ist das rad schon gekommen???


----------



## jojo456 (18. Januar 2013)

Nein  Auf der Auftragsbestätigung stand zwar KW2 aber jetzt heißt es (auf Nachfrage), dass es erst Ende KW4 Versandfertig(!) ist...


----------



## kabe1973 (18. Januar 2013)

kabe1973 schrieb:


> the same.......



Lt. heutigen Telefonat geht mein bike nächste Woche in den Versand.
Spätestens KW 5 kann ich dann durch den Schnee fahren


----------



## jojo456 (21. Januar 2013)

Was kommt aus Neuwied und ist Sperrgut?


----------



## jojo456 (22. Januar 2013)

Habs bekommen, aber irgendwie geht die Steckachse vorne nicht durch die Gabel... Durch eine Bohrung passt sie, aber auf die zweite mit dem Gewinde trifft die Achse schräg auf. Geht wahrscheinlich zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (22. Januar 2013)

Sitz das Rad auch richtig drin? Das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang, habs dann aber noch mal rausgenommen und richtig eingesetzt und dann ging es.
Warum zurückschicken?


----------



## jojo456 (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Rad drin ist geht überhaupt nichts mehr  
Habe es dann ohne Laufrad probiert und gesehen, dass die Löcher versetzt sind, weil die Achse etwa 1mm Versetzt zur zweiten Bohrung ankommt.


----------



## Anna.Log (22. Januar 2013)

War denn die Gabel auf dem Transport mit so einem Plastikadapter fixiert? Und was sagt Canyon dazu?


----------



## jojo456 (22. Januar 2013)

Nein in der Gabel war kein "Lückenfüller". Im Hinterbau war eine Pressspanplatte, aber in der Gabel war weder die Achse allein, noch ein "Plastikadapter"...
Canyon meinte, dass mich ein andere Mitarbeiter, welcher sich damit mehr auskennt, zurück rufen wird... 
Die Tauchrohre stehen doch in einem extra Karton Stück. Auf der einen Seite ist der Karton an der Auflagestelle der Gabel ziemlich eingedrückt^^

Edit: Achja ich hab das 8.9 - nur damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## jojo456 (23. Januar 2013)

Und so sieht es live aus


----------



## patinho (23. Januar 2013)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Und so sieht es live aus



Hi Jojo,

welche Größe ist das ?  Und was ist aus dem Problem mit der Steckachse geworden ? 


Grüße
Patrick


----------



## jojo456 (23. Januar 2013)

Die Achse geht gerade so mit viel Drehen und Spielen bis zum Gewinde und dann ein Gewindegang... 
Morgen werde ich noch einmal anrufen, dann geht es höchst wahrscheinlich zurück...


----------



## patinho (23. Januar 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das. Größe L ?  

Unterrscheidet sich die grüne Farbe der Gabel/Gabelkrone von der am Rahmen ?  Siehr auf den Bildern so aus.


----------



## jojo456 (23. Januar 2013)

Sorry - Ja das ist größe L. Unter dem Lenker noch 1,5cm Spacer und der Vorbau ist positiv montiert.
Ja das Grün ist nicht 100% das gleiche.


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (9. Februar 2013)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Sorry - Ja das ist größe L. Unter dem Lenker noch 1,5cm Spacer und der Vorbau ist positiv montiert.
> Ja das Grün ist nicht 100% das gleiche.


.                               



Hat das mit dem Umtausch geklappt? Und hat noch keiner weiter das bike bekommen? Ist ja schon ausverkauft in gr m und das im Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (11. Februar 2013)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Und so sieht es live aus



FÜrn 29er wirklich ein geiles Teil


----------



## Kriwo (21. Februar 2013)

Finde es schade, dass das grüne Bike mit roter Kurbel kommt. Das sieht nicht wirklich schön aus!

Hat schon jemand ein CF in Rahmengröße XL bestellt oder gesehen? Bei der Aluversion sind hier vorne am Steuerrohr Ober- und Unterrohr nicht miteinander (wie bei allen anderen Rahmenversionen) verschweißt. Wie es es bei diesem Rahmen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Februar 2013)

Spacerturm weg und Vorbau negativ... schon sieht das Teil aus wie ausm Gelände 







Das mit der Kurbel mag ich auch nich verstehen :/


----------



## Bartoy (24. Februar 2013)

Was gibt es denn für ein Problem mit den Steckachsen? Hab mir das SLX 9.9 bestellt für KW12.


----------



## asic04 (24. Februar 2013)

Hi
Geiles Teil was kostet es?
Lg


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (25. Februar 2013)

asic04 schrieb:


> Hi
> Geiles Teil was kostet es?
> Lg



Das 9.9 Team 4200 wenns denn mal kommt Anfang November bestellt und kW 12 lieferbar..


----------



## asic04 (25. Februar 2013)

Ok
Danke


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (15. März 2013)

Na Endlich seid November gewartet und heut ne mail bekommen das es verschickt wurde


----------



## wascht (17. März 2013)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Finde es schade, dass das grüne Bike mit roter Kurbel kommt. Das sieht nicht wirklich schön aus!
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein CF in Rahmengröße XL bestellt oder gesehen? Bei der Aluversion sind hier vorne am Steuerrohr Ober- und Unterrohr nicht miteinander (wie bei allen anderen Rahmenversionen) verschweißt. Wie es es bei diesem Rahmen?



War auch meine Sorge, nachdem ich ein Bild vom Alu XL gesehen habe. Habe das CF in XL aber inzwischen hier und die Verbindung vom Ober- und Unterrohr ist genauso wie bei den kleineren Rahmengrößen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (17. März 2013)

Warum hat das XX Schaltwerk eigentlich kein Type 2 ? Die 30 Gramm wären mir mal gepflegt egal, da würd ich X0 mit Type 2 bevorzugen.


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (20. März 2013)

So nike ist da und sieht echt mal geil aus. einziges problem man bekommt in den zweiten flaschenhalter keine 0,7 flasche rein bzw wieder raus da zu wenig platz ist..


----------



## kabe1973 (20. März 2013)

Trailmaster1212 schrieb:


> So nike ist da und sieht echt mal geil aus. einziges problem man bekommt in den zweiten flaschenhalter keine 0,7 flasche rein bzw wieder raus da zu wenig platz ist..



ich hab bei größe m zwei tune halter montiert. das geht super, auch während der fahrt.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (21. März 2013)

Habe mir die Teile in Koblenz angeshen und mal ne Runde gedreht.

Von der Größe brauch eich schon mal XL (189, 92), auf dem L habe ich mich gar nicht wohl gefühlt.

Anders als auf den Bildern fand ich das grün nicht so schön.

Habe mir jetzt das 8.9 in team schwarz, weiß,rot bestellt.

Blöd ist die Zusammnenstellung der Räder: also 9.9 und 9.9 SL gehen bei mir schon mal wg. den LR nicht, mir kommen keine Mavic mehr mit Zircal-Speichen ins haus, m.E. Schrott.

Bleibt das 8.9 verus 9.9 team. Also wenn man bedenkt, dass das 9.9 team mehr als das doppelte, statt 2000 kostet es 4200, als das 8.9 kostet, finde ich das 9.9 team zu teuer. Zudem gefällt mir das 8.9 farblich auch besser.Warten bis 18 KW ist mir auch egal, habe genug Räder ;-).


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (22. März 2013)

Habe jetz zwei elite mejo oder wie die heissen dran gemacht carbon...dadurch das die sich gut biegen lassen klappt es jetz auch mit der zweiten flasche... aber sie dürfte keinen mm länger sein dann würde sie nicht mehr unters oberrohr passen

Auf dem bild noch nicht montiert aber das bike ist geil ausser die griffe


----------



## neubicolt (26. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

überlege mir nen CF SLX 8.9 zu bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher bzgl. der Rahmengröße.

Bin 183cm groß mit 87cm Schrittlänge. Immer sportlich unterwegs im Training und auf Rennen. Brauche also keine 100% Komfortposition.

Homepage sagt M. Ggf. jemand Erfahrung bzgl. der Angaben aus dem Rechner? Wäre mein erstes Canyon.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmaster1212 (27. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> überlege mir nen CF SLX 8.9 zu bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher bzgl. der Rahmengröße.
> 
> ...


                                                                                                             Hi also ich bin 182 habe auch Größe m das passt perfekt also sollte es bei dir auch hin hauen.


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2013)

Trailmaster1212 schrieb:


> Hi also ich bin 182 habe auch Größe m das passt perfekt also sollte es bei dir auch hin hauen.



Wenn ich die Schrittlänge auf 88cm erhöhe springt er schon auf L...ich fahre schon tendenziell mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, befürchte nur bei M dass ich ggf. ans Limit komme. 

Wenn ich die Rahmendaten mit meinem jetzigen Cannondale Flash 26" vergleiche, so ähneln die, was Oberrohr- und Sattelrohrlänge angeht, eher dem L-Rahmen.

Was nun


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. März 2013)

Also wenn du Flash gefahren bist, warum dann kein 29er?
Ich habe nun auch auf ein F29 Carbon gewechselt und bin froh M zu fahren! 183/86

Bin gleichzeitig ein L gefahren und mal abgesehen davon, dass ich zu sehr gestreckt gefahren bin war es viel träger wie das in M! Gerade beim 29er macht sich dies wohl noch stärker bemerkbar.


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Also wenn du Flash gefahren bist, warum dann kein 29er?
> Ich habe nun auch auf ein F29 Carbon gewechselt und bin froh M zu fahren! 183/86
> 
> Bin gleichzeitig ein L gefahren und mal abgesehen davon, dass ich zu sehr gestreckt gefahren bin war es viel träger wie das in M! Gerade beim 29er macht sich dies wohl noch stärker bemerkbar.



Ganz ehrlich, ich bin nicht mehr bereit für ein Rad wie das Flash 29 so elend viel Kohle auszugeben. Dazu ist mir der Gegenwert mittlerweile zu gering. Mir ist es persönlich mittlerweile fast egal welcher Name da auf dem Rahmen steht. An der Startlinie spielt es eh fast keine Rolle mehr. Vom PL-Verhältnis denk ich ist Canyon immer noch ganz weit vorn. Optisch gefallen mir die Räder auch. Die Dinge zählen für mich.


----------



## Stiers (27. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Schrittlänge auf 88cm erhöhe springt er schon auf L...ich fahre schon tendenziell mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, befürchte nur bei M dass ich ggf. ans Limit komme.
> 
> Wenn ich die Rahmendaten mit meinem jetzigen Cannondale Flash 26" vergleiche, so ähneln die, was Oberrohr- und Sattelrohrlänge angeht, eher dem L-Rahmen.
> 
> Was nun


Dito bei mir. 178 / SL 87,5. Wenn ich bei mir den Kalkulator von 87 auf 88 umgestellt hab sprangs ebenfalls von M auf L. Hab mich fürs M entschieden und passt perfekt.
Bei meiner Größe und allen Spacern ÜBER dem Vorbau hab ich ne Sattelüberhohung von 3cm. Hoff das war hilfreich. War mir lange Zeit auch nicht sicher Zwecks der Größe.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. März 2013)

Schwanke auch u.a. zwischen C´dale F29 Carbon 1 und 9.9 Team bzw. 8.9.

Gut das C´dale wäre mit Hauspreis des Händlers ca. 450 Euro teurer als das 9.9, was bei dem für beide saftigen Preis dann aber auch schon wieder fast egal ist.

Vorteil C´dale: lebenslange Rahmengarantie, 2 Jahre Replacement auf Reynolds LR, gefällt mir besser, u.U. besserere Rahemendämpfung, tolle Gabel, ggf. für mich optimaler Geometrie

Vorteil Canyon: bessere Ausstattung bei etwas niedrigerem Preis

Was hat bei euch für Canyon den Ausschalg gegeben?


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2013)

Stiers schrieb:


> Dito bei mir. 178 / SL 87,5. Wenn ich bei mir den Kalkulator von 87 auf 88 umgestellt hab sprangs ebenfalls von M auf L. Hab mich fürs M entschieden und passt perfekt.
> Bei meiner Größe und allen Spacern ÜBER dem Vorbau hab ich ne Sattelüberhohung von 3cm. Hoff das war hilfreich. War mir lange Zeit auch nicht sicher Zwecks der Größe.



Hab mal angerufen, mir wird am Telefon bei meinem Einsatzbereich auf jeden Fall ein Rahmen in L empfohlen. Bei 183cm und 85cm Schrittlänge wäre ich im Bereich M oder L.

Werde wohl ein L nehmen. Oder doch nicht  man man man


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Schwanke auch u.a. zwischen C´dale F29 Carbon 1 und 9.9 Team bzw. 8.9.
> 
> Gut das C´dale wäre mit Hauspreis des Händlers ca. 450 Euro teurer als das 9.9, was bei dem für beide saftigen Preis dann aber auch schon wieder fast egal ist.
> 
> ...



Auch Canyon gibt 6 Jahre auf den Rahmen. So lange fahren doch die wenigsten so ein Rad. Der Crossride fliegt bei mir eh raus, also da Garantie egal. Glaube aber auch bei Mavic kannst du ein replacement-Programm abschließen. SID oder Lefty ist denk ich eher eine Frage der Religion als der tatsächlichen performance. So überzeugend klingt die neue Lefty dem hörensagen nach ja nicht.

Du bekommst für ein F29 Carbon 1 einen Nachlass von 2.200??? Den Händler zeig mir bitte!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Stiers (27. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hab mal angerufen, mir wird am Telefon bei meinem Einsatzbereich auf jeden Fall ein Rahmen in L empfohlen. Bei 183cm und 85cm Schrittlänge wäre ich im Bereich M oder L.
> 
> Werde wohl ein L nehmen. Oder doch nicht  man man man


 
Ich hab 4 oder 5 mal angerufen weil ich verschiedene Meinungen hören wollte und es wurde mir immer M empfohlen. Sie sagten beim 29er im Zweifelsfall immer die kleinere Größe.


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. März 2013)

Die Diskussion Canyon oder nicht gibt es schon im "Cannondale Flash Thread" also bitte nicht hier auch noch.

Es gibt gute Gründe warum Canyon günstiger ist, wenn man Geduld hat und nicht auf ein einziges Rad angewiesen ist, wäre es mir auch egal. 

Preis-/Leistung gibts halt nix anderes wie Radon/Canyon, etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. März 2013)

Wieso ein Carbon 1 kostet Liste 5.500, d.h. mit überschaubarem Nachlaß kommt man auf ca. 4.700.

Das 9.9. Team kostet 4.200.

Alle anderen bis auf das 8.9 kommen wg. der LR (LR mit Zircal Speichen kommen mir nach schlechten Erfahrugen mit Ksyrium SSL im RR nicht mehr ins Haus, Alu ist ein für Speichen völlig ungeeignetes Materail, schon im RR-Bereich, was das jetzt auch im Gelände soll, keine Ahnung) für mich nicht in Frage.

Ok, das 8.9er hat natürlich ein super P/L-Verhältnis.

Und wieso kann man es hier nicht aus Sicht Canyon dsikutieren, also was spricht dafür, überzeugt mich ;-).

Für das C´dale spricht auf jeden Fall noch die Gabel. XTR-Schaltwerk und Shifter sind auf keien Fall schlechter als XX bei Canyon.

LR, Reynolds Carbon oder DT Tricoon XM 1550, würde ich etwa uaf einer Höhe sehen, Umwerfer haben bei XO, die MT8 Bremsen wären mir lieber als die XO-Bremsen beim C´dale.

Die Kurbel ist beim Canyon mit XX höherwertig, der Lack soll aber schnell blättern.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. März 2013)

XX ist doch viel schön knackiger als langweiliges Shimano schalten  

Ich fahr übrigends bei 1,77cm und 82er SL ein L Rahmen, dafür mit nem 70er Vorbau und bin super zufrieden. Evtl. kommt noch ein 60er drauf. Bike gestern abgeholt und bis auf die Magura Bremse absolut zufrieden. Wegen der Magura hätts mich fast zerlegt, wenn man von ner XT kommt ist das eine Bremsleistung wie bei einer Felgenbremse (evtl. muss sie auch erst eingebremst werden, aber trotzdem).







Nur lustig ist dieser Hinweis bei Canyon unter Highlights:






WTF?? Die Bremse hat überhaupt keine Druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## Leinetiger (28. März 2013)

Mal was anderes.
Ist der Abstand Kette - Sitzstrebe auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bei euch auch so gering? 
1-2 mm sins es bei mir


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. März 2013)

Normal!


----------



## Leinetiger (29. März 2013)

Ich danke dir. Es sind doch nur 1mm aber scheint wirklich keine Probleme zu machen


----------



## Air_JORDAN (29. März 2013)

Leider stehen hier fast nur Arguemnet die gegen das Rad sprechen, zuletzt bspw. die Bremsen, Abstand von 1 cm klingt auch nicht so gut.

Werde dann doch die 500 Euro zusätzlich in die Hand nehmen und bzgl. Marke, Testwerten inbes. Komfort/Gabel und Lackierung mein Optimum, das F29, kaufen


----------



## terryx (29. März 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Leider stehen hier fast nur Arguemnet die gegen das Rad sprechen, zuletzt bspw. die Bremsen, Abstand von 1 cm klingt auch nicht so gut.



Also, ich bin meins heute wieder gefahren => restlos begeistert von dem Teil . Allerdings habe ich das 9.9 mit den Avid-Bremsen. Der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe ist unproblematisch.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## dj_holgie (30. März 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Leider stehen hier fast nur Arguemnet die gegen das Rad sprechen, zuletzt bspw. die Bremsen, Abstand von 1 cm klingt auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Werde dann doch die 500 Euro zusätzlich in die Hand nehmen und bzgl. Marke, Testwerten inbes. Komfort/Gabel und Lackierung mein Optimum, das F29, kaufen



Also ich bin restlos begeistert von dem Bike. Die Bremse gewinnt langsam an Power, die brauch wirklich das Einbremsen bin ich von Shimano nicht so gewöhnt aber langsam krieg sie Kraft. Ich glaub ich behalt die Bremse, evtl. werden die Beläge gewechselt. Zudem hast du die Magura MT8 eh nur am Top Modell das willst du dir nicht holen?!

1 cm Abstand, was soll daran Problematisch sein?


----------



## Air_JORDAN (30. März 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Bike, inbesondere der Rahmen sieht absolut top aus, dass hat Canyon gut hin bekommen.

Die MT 8 sollte eine Top-Bremse sein, warte wirklich erst mal ab.

Magura und Shimano sind meine Favoriten bei Bremsen, da sie auf DOT (das Zeug zieht leider Wasser und altert releativ schnell) verzichten und auf eigene Hydraulikbremsflüssigkeit setzen.

Meine Traumaustattung für ein Canyon wäre:
- Mavic Crossride LR
- komplette XT, mit XT-Plus Schaltwerk
- Ritchey Flexlogic Carbon Sattelestütze
- Farbe rot-weiß-schwarz

Beim 8.9 wäre ich am dichtesten drann, Schaltgruppe mit X9 ok, LR ok, Bremsen micht mein Traum aber ok. Noch ca. 200 Euro in die Sattelstütze investiert und mit 2.200 wäre man dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (30. März 2013)

Ja dann auf gehts . Bereuen wirst du dieses Bike nicht, soviel ist sicher


----------



## geri1324 (31. März 2013)

Könnte hier im Forum jemand bescheid geben, wie viel *Sattelüberhöhung *rauskommt, wenn man bei dem CF SLX 29 in Größe M den Sattel (sattelstütze ist wohl 400mm) ziemlich am Limit raus hat - nach meiner Berechnung müssten das bei mir ca 27 cm sein -  und wieviel "Spiel" man mit den Spacern hinbekommt? ich möchte mir das bike in M bestellen, befürchte aber, dass die sattelüberhöhung dann zu krass ist (180/87).


----------



## Air_JORDAN (31. März 2013)

dj_holgie
Könntest du bei deinem Bike mal die Länge Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelfläche parallel zum Sitzrohr messen?


----------



## Stiers (2. April 2013)

geri1324 schrieb:


> Könnte hier im Forum jemand bescheid geben, wie viel *Sattelüberhöhung *rauskommt, wenn man bei dem CF SLX 29 in Größe M den Sattel (sattelstütze ist wohl 400mm) ziemlich am Limit raus hat - nach meiner Berechnung müssten das bei mir ca 27 cm sein -  und wieviel "Spiel" man mit den Spacern hinbekommt? ich möchte mir das bike in M bestellen, befürchte aber, dass die sattelüberhöhung dann zu krass ist (180/87).


Kann dich beruhigen, ich (178 / 87) hab bei Rahmengröße M und allen Spacern über dem Vorbau eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 3cm.


----------



## geri1324 (2. April 2013)

thanx für die Antwort,...


----------



## dj_holgie (2. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> dj_holgie
> Könntest du bei deinem Bike mal die Länge Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelfläche parallel zum Sitzrohr messen?



Mitte Tretlager, mitte von der Kurbel? Komme auf ca. 67cm aber ohne Gewähr. Mal was anderes habe bei SRAM folgende Liste gefunden:






D.h. das ich mit 39/26 Kurbel und 11-36 Kassette ein long cage brauch? Warum verbaut Canyon dann mid cage oder liegt das noch im Toleranzbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (2. April 2013)

Danke. 

Da ich 80cm Sitzhöhe brauche, würde die Sattelstütze bei einem XL Rahmen (+6 = 73) 7 cm mehr rausstehen, das ist ok.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Da ich 80cm Sitzhöhe brauche, würde die Sattelstütze bei einem XL Rahmen (+6 = 73) 7 cm mehr rausstehen, das ist ok.



Habe heut nochmal mit Licht gemessen, da komm ich auf 69 cm.


----------



## swisstom (6. April 2013)

Hallo

Nun möchte ich euch auch gerne mal mit ein paar Bildern behilflich sein.

Ich habe mir das SL 9.9 in schwarz-weiss geschenkt .

Nach langem hin und her (und schlaflosen Nächten ) habe ich mich bei einer Grösse von 178 und einer SL von ca. 88-89 für die Rahmengrösse L entschieden.
Eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 5cm liegt so noch drin  (habe den Vorbau negativ montiert).
Die Grösse finde ich passend.

Ich denke, auch ein M hätte gepasst (wäre aber halt eben auch kürzer gewesen). Um dies beurteilen zu können, müsste ich aber auch zuerst ein M fahren.

Definitiv zu klein wäre das M für grosse Trinkflaschen!

Beim ersten Bild sind 0.6 Liter Flaschen, beim zweiten 0.75 Liter Flaschen in den Haltern.

Ich habe extra die Halter von Specialized mit seitlichem Einschub montiert, sonst wäre es eher schwierig die Flaschen von oben einzuführen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass dabei mit der Zeit ev. auch der Rahmen verkratzt würde .









Gruss Swisstom


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (7. April 2013)

So heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und gleich mit nen Platten Hinterrad nach Hause geschoben Super Start mit dem neuen bike


----------



## Anna.Log (7. April 2013)

Interessanter als dein Platten wären deine ersten Fahreindrücke mit dem Teil gewesen. Schreibst noch was dazu?


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (7. April 2013)

Anna.Log schrieb:


> Interessanter als dein Platten wären deine ersten Fahreindrücke mit dem Teil gewesen. Schreibst noch was dazu?



Also vom Fahrerischen ist das Rad Top finde ich macht echt Spaß und rollt Super auch auf kniffligen Trails schön zu fahren trotz der großen räder...


----------



## Air_JORDAN (7. April 2013)

Bin es auch kurz in Koblenz gefahren und fand es für ein 29er überhaupt nicht stelzig.

Noch ein ticken besser fand ich das C´dale F29.

Habe mich gegen Canyon entschieden, weil ich kein niederpreisiges Bike wollte (8.9), die hochpreisigen mir aber von den LR und/oder Farbe nicht gefallen:
9.9 LTD zu teuer
9.9 team Farbe sagt mir nicht zu, P/L nicht besonders, LR mittelmässig
9.9 SL und SLX LR m.E. mit Alu-Speichen ungeeignet, sonst find ich die TOP
8.9 LR ok, Rest ist mir aber zu mässig

Die LR beim 9.9 mit Alu-Speichen haben alle eine 95 KG Gewichtsbeschränkung.

Schade, den Rahmen find ich optisch super, funktional ist er das m.E. auch. Einige Bikes sind aber für einen Versender m.E. zu gewagt nach oben kalkuliert und leider für mich die falschen LR montiert.


----------



## winalotarace (7. April 2013)

Fahre das Canyon CF SLX 8.9 seit November und muss sagen: Leider Geil!
Habe die Reifen,den Lenker und die Stütze getauscht, jetzt passt es bestens.
Die Bremsbeläge wurden nach 500 km gegen Kool Stopp getauscht.
Machen nun auch kein Krach mehr.
Vermisse mein Fully überhaupt nicht und habe das Gefühl das ich es immer noch nicht ans Limit gebracht zu haben.

Aber eine Frage habe ich:
wie kann ich die Kette schließen (Notfallmaßig im Wald) gibt es Kettennieten für Sram 10 fach ? die Shimano 9fach sind wohl zu lang. Oder geht es nur mit Schloss?


----------



## Air_JORDAN (8. April 2013)

Wieso nimmst du für den Notfall kein Schloss, dass ist doch gerade dann ideal in Verbindung mit einem "Reisekettennieter" um die Kette "schlossfähig" zu machen.

Wenn, müßte man ja auch einen10 fach Stift nehmen, ist aber m.W. für SRAM-Ketten nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Einige Bikes sind aber für einen Versender m.E. zu gewagt nach oben kalkuliert und leider für mich die falschen LR montiert.



Canyon ist aber eben nun kein klassischer Versender. Klassische Versender bringen nicht regelmäßig Innovationen wie z.B. die VCLS Seat Post 2.0 raus, auch wenn es einige nicht gerne hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbarz (9. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine große Bitte:

Wäre  bitte ein Besitzer eines L-Rahmens so nett und würde die Oberrohrlänge  messen?
Und zwar so wie die meisten  Hersteller. Also Mitte/Oberkante Steuerrohr waagerecht zur Mitte  Sattelstütze.
Canyon konnte/wollte mir dieses  Maß nicht nennen. Die angegebenen 610mm sind zumindest laut Grafik anders  gemessen.

Vielen Dank.
Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Leinetiger (10. April 2013)

Das mass ist korrekt


----------



## Leinetiger (10. April 2013)

58.5 ist die direkte Länge.  Waagerecht 61.0


----------



## powerbarz (10. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Dann ist die Canyon-Zeichnung falsch oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Das Lot der Austrittkante Sattelrohr ist erheblich kürzer als der Schnittpunkt mit der Sattelstütze?!

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Air_JORDAN (10. April 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Canyon ist aber eben nun kein klassischer Versender. Klassische Versender bringen nicht regelmäßig Innovationen wie z.B. die VCLS Seat Post 2.0 raus, auch wenn es einige nicht gerne hören.



Ich sehe das auch so, Canyon ist da durchaus auf dem Weg zur Marke, aber noch auf dem Weg.

Mit der Preiskalkulation hätte ich auch noch eher leben können, als mit Kombination von mir nicht 100% zusagender Farbgebung bzw. bestimmtem LR-Sätzen die für meine Erfahrung und Gewicht ein No-Go sind. 

Ernsthaftes Intresse bestand, war sogar in Koblenz.

Aber wenn ich für meine Hausmarke (wird mein 6. C´dale) mit Händler vor Ort 4650 zahle (mit Carbon LR die 2 Jahre Replacement inkl. haben und bis 115 KG zugelassen sind) und für das 9.9 Team 4235 bei mittelmässigem aber immerhin für mich funktionierendem LRS, ist meine Entscheidung gegen Canyon glaube ich nachvollziehbar. Käme das Canyon z.B. für 3.900 (oder 3.990) wäre es finanziell schon eher eine Überlegung.

Blöd ist am Canyon auch, dass die Rahmengrößen für mich ungünstiger sind: XL (optisch, wg. langem Sitzrohr) ein Ticken zu groß, L viel, viel zu klein für mich.

Das C´dale hat 51er Sitzmaß bei sonst ähnlichen Abmessungen wie das Canyon (beide als XL).


----------



## dj_holgie (10. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so, Canyon ist da durchaus auf dem Weg zur Marke, aber noch auf dem Weg.



Yo, aber mit sehr großen Schritten wie ich finde. Das Strive war ne Wucht, das Nerve CF auch genial und jetzt das Carbon 29er auch sehr gelungen.

Du hast also das Cdale F29 1er Carbon für 4,300 bekommen oder wie?

Welche LRS konkret gefallen dir denn nicht und warum? Ich find die DT Swiss Tricons Xm 1550 sind einer der besten LRS die man für 29er zur Zeit bekommen kann. Nur die Felge könnte ein wenig breiter sein und zentrieren kann wohl nur ein Fachhändler. Allerdings sind die hochwertig verarbeitet, alle Speichennippel auch mit Kleber bearbeitet, so schnell müssen die wohl nicht zum zentrieren..

Achja wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Air_JORDAN (10. April 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Yo, aber mit sehr großen Schritten wie ich finde. Das Strive war ne Wucht, das Nerve CF auch genial und jetzt das Carbon 29er auch sehr gelungen.
> 
> Du hast also das Cdale F29 1er Carbon für 4,300 bekommen oder wie?
> 
> ...



4675 sind es geanu, 4300 hatte ich nirgendwo gesagt, da hast du mich falsch zitiert ;-).

Die LR sind ok, recht gute Tests, störend find ich nur die Wartbarkeit (Zentrierung nur DT Swiss, Spezialspeichen). 

189, 92.


----------



## dj_holgie (10. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> 4675 sind es geanu, 4300 hatte ich nirgendwo gesagt, da hast du mich falsch zitiert ;-).
> 
> Die LR sind ok, recht gute Tests, störend find ich nur die Wartbarkeit (Zentrierung nur DT Swiss, Spezialspeichen).
> 
> 189, 92.



Ja ok, nimmt man halt 2-3 Speichen mit in Urlaub. Also ich find das sind Kleinigkeiten, das wichtigste ist doch das Fahrgefühl/Fahrverhalten. Wenn ich sie nach 2 Jahren mal einschicken muss ist für mich auch kein Weltuntergang..

Aber naja, das Cdale F29 1er ist sicherlich auch ein hammergeiles Bike. Können ja mal tauschen


----------



## Air_JORDAN (11. April 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ja ok, nimmt man halt 2-3 Speichen mit in Urlaub. Also ich find das sind Kleinigkeiten, das wichtigste ist doch das Fahrgefühl/Fahrverhalten. Wenn ich sie nach 2 Jahren mal einschicken muss ist für mich auch kein Weltuntergang..
> 
> Aber naja, das Cdale F29 1er ist sicherlich auch ein hammergeiles Bike. Können ja mal tauschen



Ein gutes Schlusswort, sind beides sehr gute Bikes und bilden zusammen mit 2-3 anderen im 29er Bereich sicherlich die Spitze, insbesondere der Rahmen. Anbauteile sind eh zugekauft, da kommt es halt immer darauf an, was Serie ist und was ggf. noch getuned wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (11. April 2013)

Die meisten LRS an Komplettbikes sind Käse...
Ich habe mir einen leichten Tune LRS gekauft, der viel leichter ist als irgendein System-Schrott und habe mit der X.9 eine sehr solide Schaltgruppe.
Noch ein paar X.0 Bremsen und eine andere Sattelstütze und das Bike ist perfekt für ca. 3000 Euro...

Da muss ich keine 4600 für ein Cannondale hinblättern. ..

Das 8.9 finde ich perfekt als Grundlage


----------



## dj_holgie (11. April 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Die meisten LRS an Komplettbikes sind Käse...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Habe zum Vergleich an einem anderen 29er ein NoTubes Crest mit Hope Pro 2 Naben, da können die Tricons absolut mithalten (find sie sogar überlegen, die Felge z.B. keine Löcher --> einfacher Tubeless). Ist immer so ein Forumgeschwätz hier was gerne nachgeredet wird das alle System LRS von vornerein Schrott sein müssen. Das einzige was wohl stimmt ist das sie teurer sind, was mich am Komplett Bike aber nicht betrifft, da ich sie mir einzeln kaufen muss.

Und der Begriff perfekt ist auch immer relativ. Für mich ist die XX Gruppe oder XTR perfekt. Wenns nur um die Funktion geht braucht man wohl nicht mehr als SLX.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (11. April 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Die meisten LRS an Komplettbikes sind Käse...
> Ich habe mir einen leichten Tune LRS gekauft,
> Das 8.9 finde ich perfekt als Grundlage



Die meisten, nicht alle, das stimmt. Meine besten LR sind handgespeichte LR mit klassischen Konusnaben. Die halten auch bei 95 KG ewig. Triccon und Reynolds sollen lt. Tets aber Ausnahmen sein ;-).

Der Tune LRS ist doch aber auch ein Systemlrd, zudem mit Gewichstbeschränkung auf 95 KG, würde mir nicht helfen.

Das 8.9 ist nicht uninteressant, sehe ich auch so. Klug konfiguriert und preisovensiv in alter Versendermanier kalkuliert. Und mit den roten Decals, ab 20. KW in XL, 26. KW L, 28.KW M, der Crossride auch optisch lecker.


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2013)

Der Tune LRS ist kein System LRS. 

Die aktuellen Lieferzeiten sind wirklich unbefriedigend...

Bisher merke ich keinen unterschied zwischen x.9 und dem Auslaufmodell xx


----------



## dj_holgie (13. April 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Die meisten, nicht alle, das stimmt. Meine besten LR sind handgespeichte LR mit klassischen Konusnaben. Die halten auch bei 95 KG ewig.



Ja, ok, sagens wir mal so wenn ich 400 in die Hand nehme würd ich mir auch eher ein Custom LRS bauen als ein System LRS zu kaufen. Nur in der High End Klasse werden die Unterschiede wohl geringer, obwohl man ein Custom LRS natürlich auch optimal aufs Gewicht abstimmen kann.


----------



## biketiger2 (20. April 2013)

Verstehe nur die Logik bei Canyon nicht: Das Frameset ist in beiden Farben in M noch mit Liefertermin, als 8.9 in M jedoch ausverkauft. Die Komponenten unterscheiden sich doch nicht bei den einzelnen Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (21. April 2013)

Logik ist: für alles gibt es feste Kontingente, Abweichungen sind nicht möglich. Daher werden auch M-Rahmen nicht mit für L oder Xl vorgesehnen Teilen bestückt.


----------



## biketiger2 (21. April 2013)

Obwohl ja ALLE Teile bei M, L oder XL gleich sind !!! Verstehen muß diese Un-Flexibilität ja keiner. (vielleicht sollte bei Canyon mal jemand nachdenken, wieviel mögliche Kunden so zur Konkurenz gehen, allein aus meinem Verein hätten inklusive mir 5 (!) Leute ein Rennrad bzw Rahmenset gekauft, aber die Gabeln sind alle vorab so stark gekürzt, so das uns einfach keine optimale Sitzposition möglich ist - soviel zum Thema PPS !)


----------



## Leinetiger (22. April 2013)

Ich muss nochmal zum Kette-Sitzstreben Problem zurück kommen...
Im Stand sieht ja alles grenzwertig aber gut aus. Nach 300km sieht es jetzt so an der Strebe aus


----------



## wascht (23. April 2013)

Bei mir sieht das so aus (XL-Rahmen).


----------



## Dersandsteiner (23. April 2013)

Das sieht ja unschön aus. Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du? Ich habe mir gerade heute das 9.9 Team in L bestellt. Schien das letzte zu sein, danach war es bei Verfügbarkeit ausverkauft. Jetzt wo ich das sehe bekomme ich glatt ein wenig baammel! Ist der Abstand nur beim Team so eng oder auch bei den anderen Ausstattungen?


----------



## Leinetiger (23. April 2013)

Danke für das Foto.  
Ich habe ein L Rahmen. Das es am Rahmen liegt glaube ich fast nicht mehr. Ich habe Tune Naben und die SLX Kassette gelassen. Ich werde mal andere Laufräder probieren


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. April 2013)

Das war schon früher an meinem CF 26" so 
An ALLEN 3 Rahmen die ich hatte.

Schutzfolie davor und fertig.


----------



## Floyd0707 (25. April 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das war schon früher an meinem CF 26" so
> An ALLEN 3 Rahmen die ich hatte.
> 
> Schutzfolie davor und fertig.



hab ebenfalls das CF. Ich hab eine schicht selbstverschweißendes Scotchband drum gemacht und noch einmal kurz mit schwarzen isoband drüber. Hält Super und fällt nicht weiter auf


----------



## Leinetiger (25. April 2013)

Schwarzes Isolierband hatte ich auch, war aber schnell abgerubbelt...


----------



## Dersandsteiner (25. April 2013)

Mal ne frage an die canyonfahrer. Hatte mir vor ca. Einer Woche das cf slx 9.9 Team bestellt. Lieferzeit zur Bestellung war da die 20 kW. Als ich dann meine Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe war von der 20 KW keine rede mehr. Hab daraufhin heute mal in den Express geschaut und dort im Outlet das Bike als Testbike genau in meiner Größe gefunden. Kostet 350 weniger bei voller Garantie. Lieferung ist sofort möglich. Dafür aber ein paar Kratzer...was sagt ihr dazu. Über einen Tipp freue ich mich sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2013)

Bestellen, wenn der Zustand nicht gefällt zurückschicken und warten. Ansonsten Storno, dabei .35kilo Steine sparen, früher Spaß haben und die gesparte Kohle für was anderes nettes verprassen


----------



## Floyd0707 (27. April 2013)

seh ich genauso! sofort kaufen


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. April 2013)

Da ist in den seltensten Fällen irgendwas dran.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. April 2013)

@Dersandsteiner

Es sind ja Bilder zu sehen:
- Kassette sieht etwas gebraucht aus, ob da auch was am Rahmen ist, sieht man nicht
- Kurbel ist Lack ab (die Kurbel soll dafür aber auch exterm anfällig sein)
- beide Lenkerhörnchen sehen etwas ramponiert aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2013)

Sie zeigen ja auch die Gebrauchspuren....ob da noch was im Kopf des einzelnen Betrachters ist, sieht man nicht


----------



## kabe1973 (28. April 2013)

Heute das erste Rennen mit dem neuen bike gefinisht. Es ist ein Wahnsinn wie das bike im Flachen abgeht. Geschwindigkeiten bis über 40km/h! Auch bergauf ist es super vom Tempo und handling. Auch verblockte Wurzelpassagen sind super zu fahren, weder träge noch nervös. Die Laufruhe bergab ist aber das beste!! Gegen über meinem alten 26er canyon ist sehr stabil, und daher auch gefühlt um einiges schneller . Unterm Strich ein super bike und ein sehr guter Kauf!!


----------



## swisstom (29. April 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr die Lenkerlänge so belassen habt, oder ob ihr ihn gekürzt habt? Finde 700mm doch recht breit für Wettkämpfe...


----------



## Leinetiger (29. April 2013)

680mm und damit komme ich super klar


----------



## kabe1973 (29. April 2013)

swisstom schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr die Lenkerlänge so belassen habt, oder ob ihr ihn gekürzt habt? Finde 700mm doch recht breit für Wettkämpfe...


 
Hab den Lenker mal so lassen. Stört überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, stabilisiert das ganze System ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rageman (2. Mai 2013)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Schwarzes Isolierband hatte ich auch, war aber schnell abgerubbelt...



Was sagt denn canyon zu dem Problem???ist doch nicht die Lösung Klebeband zu nehmen oder..


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Habe heute freudig endlich mein cf slx 9.9 Team bekommen. Nun mal eine frage an die profis. Es ist ja die sid xx wc verbaut. Bin gerade etwas überfordert bezüglich der Einstellung der Gabel. Finde auch keine konkreten Angaben, weder auf der hp von sram noch bei den Unterlagen zum bike. So wie ich das verstehe geht die Gabel ohne jede Einstellungen von POS und NEG Druckkammer einzustellen. Einfach auf Körpergewicht bei mir ca. 110 PSI aufpumpen und gut. Rest reguliert sich von selbst...? Oder habe ich da doch was falsch verstanden?..

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## Air_JORDAN (3. Mai 2013)

Und hast du das aus dem Outlet -350 bestellt? Wie ist der Zustand im Vergleich zu den Bildern? Eigentlich war ja nur die Kurbel etwas verkrazt und der Preisnachlaß insofern ok?


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ja habe ich bestellt. Die Bilder entsprachen der Realität. Jedoch waren ein paar andere Dinge etwas unschön bzw. schlampig montiert.

-Kurbeln nicht mit richtigem Drehmoment angezogen
-Schaltzüge z.t. zu kurz
-leichter Schlag im Hinterrad
-Schaltwerk komplett verstellt

Da stimmt die Beschreibung nicht, dass alle Bikes nach einem Test vorm Versand noch einmal in der Werkstatt überholt werden. Nervt natürlich! Das mit der kurbel und dem Schaltwerk habe ich selber hinbekommen. Den Schlag im Hinterrad lasse ich bei Gelegenheit mal vom Fachman rausmachen. Das mit den zu kurzen Zügen kann ich mir gar nicht erklären. Muss ich wohl tauschen lassen...


----------



## Air_JORDAN (3. Mai 2013)

Einerseits: Bist du mit dem LR sicher? Ist bei Scheiben ja nicht so einfach feststellbar, es sei denn, du hast eine Zentrierlehre.

Anderseits habe ich irgendwo gelsen, dass man die nach DT Swiss einsenden muß und wohl selbst nichts machen kann. Di wirst es besser wissen, hast die Dinger ja vor dir liegen.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Bin bis jetzt noch Oldscool VBrake gefahren. Ist mein erster Umstieg auf Disc...kann sein, dass ich da auch ein wenig hinter dem Stand der Technik her bin... 

Also ich bin der Meinung wenn die Felge eiert, dann eiert sie. Da  brauche ich doch nicht groß mit der Lehre zu hantieren....bin da aber  auch nicht ausreichend im Stoff...da kennt ihr euch sicher besser aus...

Aber ich find halt man merkts auch beim Fahren...irgendwie ist das Hinterrad gerade in Kurven etwas unruhig...

Aber ich will nicht zu früh jammern...muss das Bike erst mal ordentlich einfahren, bevor ich genaueres sagen kann...derzeit nervt mich eigenjtlich nur das Ding mit den zu kurzen Zügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (3. Mai 2013)

Hab mein 29er auch erst seit Dienstag (ein F29). Dachte auch zunächst das das Hinterrad eiert. nach Prüfung wie folgt: Habe einen Zollstockelement auf die Kettenstrebe gelegt (zur Fixierung) und dicht an den Felgenrand geführt. Da war es i.O., d.h. das optische Geeire kam von der Reifendecke, nicht von der Felge.

Wg. den Zügen würde ich mal mit der Abbildung auf der Homepage vergleichen, das sieht es ja auch kurz aus. Zumal die Griffe/Schaltzüge nach innen montiert sind, also zwischen Griff und Schalthebel/Bremse sind ca. 3-4 cm Platz. Die Züge sind zudem ja innenverlegt, je nachdem wie das gemacht ist, wird es mit dem Austauschen nicht so leicht.


----------



## wascht (3. Mai 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Wg. den Zügen würde ich mal mit der Abbildung auf der Homepage vergleichen, das sieht es ja auch kurz aus. Zumal die Griffe/Schaltzüge nach innen montiert sind, also zwischen Griff und Schalthebel/Bremse sind ca. 3-4 cm Platz. Die Züge sind zudem ja innenverlegt, je nachdem wie das gemacht ist, wird es mit dem Austauschen nicht so leicht.



Das Tauschen der innenverlegten Züge geht eigentlich reibungslos wenn man die Führungsschläuche über den alten Zug in den Rahmen schiebt und erst dann den Zug entfernt. Musste leider einen Zug tauschen, da das Rad bereits mit defekter Zugaußenhülle geliefert wurde. Hat die Freude leicht gedämpft - insbesondere, da mir Canyon den m.M. nach schludrigen Aufbau als Transportschaden verkaufen wollte. Schaltung musste ebenfalls nachjustiert werden.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Nun ein erstes Statement nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Das mit den zu kurz geglaubten Zügen kann man ich glaube zurücknehmen. Ist zwar echt knapp aber noch im Limit. Im Gelende ist das Bike echt die Wucht. Hatte manchmal ganz schön schiss so schnell ist es unterwegs. Musste dann leider 10 Km asphaltierten Radweg fahren. Da sind die Reifen natürlich der Hass. Die saugen sich zu doll fest. Selbst bergab ist strampeln angesagt. 

Nun hätte ich noch eine frage an diejenigend die das selbe Bike fahren. Ab Tempo 18-20 auf asphaltierter Strecke rasselt die Kette vorne auf dem Rizel ziemlich doll. Dachte erst der umwerfer ist falsch justiert. Die Kette läuft jedoch einwandfrei durch. Teilweise überträgt sich das Geräusch als Resonanz bis in die pedalen. Das geht so weit, das man manchmal das Gefühl hat de Kette hackt auf einigen Zähnen. Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür oder ist das normal bei den Parts?


----------



## Air_JORDAN (3. Mai 2013)

Kenn ein ähnliches Geräusch vom MTB wenn man auf Strassen fährt. Ein lautes Summen, welches mit steigendem Tempo lauter wird. Das kommt von den Reifen.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Klingt aber gar nicht wie die Reifen. Eher wie Metall auf Metall. Vor allem merkt man es ja in den Pedalen. Ist einfach so als ob die Kette unrund über das vorderradrizzel läuft. Ist vor allem statisch. Also immer an der selben umlaufstelle. Vom Geräusch ist es genau so wie ein schabender umwerfer der unter volllast immer wieder an die Kette anschlägt.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (3. Mai 2013)

Bin der Sache zum Feierabend noch einmal auf die Spur gegangen. Kommt tatsächlich nicht vom vorderen ritzel. Sondern von den hinteren. Die Kette läuft unrund über die Zähne ab. Alle ca 10 Kettenglieder hakt eins an dem drunterliegenden ritzel. Zudem rollt die Kette allgemein unglaublich laut über über die Zähne. Kenne ich so nicht. War ja auf den Bildern zu sehen, dass die hinterradkassette etwas verdreckt war. Werde es morgen mal mit einer intensivrinigung und einer neuen Ölung versuchen...


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Mai 2013)

Überprüf mal ob die kassette richtig fest gezogen ist. Das rasselt auch gerne.
Und dann nochmal abstand kette auf kleinem ritzel zur sitzstrebe messen


----------



## Kette-links (6. Mai 2013)

So auf die alten Tage, habe ich mir noch mal das SLX 8.9 gegÃ¶nnt.  Da ich der Generation ÂMÃ¤rklin HOÂ (nicht nur fahren sondern auch schrauben ï) angehÃ¶re, betrachte alles was etwas kritisch. Das Bike ist ein Traum; tolle Formensprache; absolut stimmig; tolles finish in carbon matt mit weiÃ; der Rahmen sehr detailverliebt entworfen. Die Geometrie fÃ¼r mich mit dem Schwerpunkt Touren fahren, ist  perfekt. Bei 182cm und 82 SL in GrÃ¶Ãe L, wie geschaffen. SattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung von 3 cm bei Serien-Spacerkonfiguration (15mm); Sattelspitzen-Lenkermitte-Abstand von ca. 53cm (man kommt gut  hinter den Sattel) bei  80er Vorbau (wurde geÃ¤ndert). Nur Tuning von Sattel, Lenker und StÃ¼tze (WCS Superlogic) ca. 400gr. eingespart. 
Es fÃ¤hrt sich wunderbar angenehm. Als alter Fullyfahrer hÃ¤tte ich das nicht erwartet. Trotz der geringen ÃberhÃ¶hung klettert es bei normalen Uphills sehr gut. Man kann den OberkÃ¶rper sogar gut aufrichten (bessere Erholung ï). FÃ¼hle mich auf die alten Tagen sogar auf unserer Hausstrecke in den Downhills pudelwohl. Die TourenÃ¼bersetzung : Lob an Stabi, einfach perfekt. Fazit, hÃ¤tte ich nicht gedacht, optisch in real und technisch absolut spitze. FÃ¼r mich der Allrounder schlecht hin.
P.S. Canyonhome sollte man, mal erlebt haben. Da mÃ¼ssen sich andere warm anziehen. Aber wie gesagt, gehÃ¶re der Genration ÂMÃ¤rklinÂan.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Also alles in allem ist das bike echt Top. Außer das ich immer noch nicht 100% die Einstellung vom Schaltwerk im griff habe. Aber habe die Woche noch ne kleine Ausfahrt mit ein paar Kumpels. Da sind ein paar ambitionierte Schrauben dabei. Jedoch ist mir heut beim ersten reinigen des Bikes etwas aufgefallen was ich merkwürdig finde. Der Rahmen ist ja ein echter hingucker. Jedoch sind bei mir an den seitlichen Einlasslöchern für die Züge Sowie an den schraublöchern der Flaschenhalter, unterm Lack die Karbonfasern sichtbar. Das sieht total schlampig aus, da das irgendwie nicht gleichmäßig verarbeitet ist. Sieht aus wie Flicken aus carbon drübergeklebt. Auf euren detaillbildern der Bikes kann ich das so nicht erkennen. Zudem sind in einigen Bereichen des Rahmens wie ne Art Nähte zu sehen. Zum Beispiel vor der sattelklemme am oberrohr. Können diejenigen die das bike auch fahren mir mal sagen ob das bei euch auch so aussieht? Oder kann mir jemand sagen warum das so ist?


----------



## wascht (6. Mai 2013)

Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Insbesondere bei den Flaschenhalterungen, Einlass der Züge und dem Tretlager. Hatte mir das bisher so erklärt, dass die Bereiche besonders verstärkt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oc-tom (6. Mai 2013)

Dersandsteiner schrieb:


> Bin der Sache zum Feierabend noch einmal auf die Spur gegangen. Kommt tatsächlich nicht vom vorderen ritzel. Sondern von den hinteren. Die Kette läuft unrund über die Zähne ab. Alle ca 10 Kettenglieder hakt eins an dem drunterliegenden ritzel. Zudem rollt die Kette allgemein unglaublich laut über über die Zähne. Kenne ich so nicht. War ja auf den Bildern zu sehen, dass die hinterradkassette etwas verdreckt war. Werde es morgen mal mit einer intensivrinigung und einer neuen Ölung versuchen...



Laut??? evtl. wegen Kettenschräglauf oder aber meiner Meinung nach wegen dem Shadow+Schaltwerk? Spannhebel mal umschalten und erneut bewerten. Zur Rahmenoberfläche: Da der Rahmen kein Lack/Decklack hat sieht man natürlich die von dir beschriebenen Strukturen. Also auf den Sattel setzen und das fehlende Lackgewicht genießen und dann sieht man auch diese visuellen Unregelmäßigkeiten nicht


----------



## oc-tom (6. Mai 2013)

Kette-links schrieb:


> So auf die alten Tage, habe ich mir noch mal das SLX 8.9 gegÃ¶nnt.  Da ich der Generation ÂMÃ¤rklin HOÂ (nicht nur fahren sondern auch schrauben ï) angehÃ¶re, betrachte alles was etwas kritisch. Das Bike ist ein Traum; tolle Formensprache; absolut stimmig; tolles finish in carbon matt mit weiÃ; der Rahmen sehr detailverliebt entworfen. Die Geometrie fÃ¼r mich mit dem Schwerpunkt Touren fahren, ist  perfekt. Bei 182cm und 82 SL in GrÃ¶Ãe L, wie geschaffen. SattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung von 3 cm bei Serien-Spacerkonfiguration (15mm); Sattelspitzen-Lenkermitte-Abstand von ca. 53cm (man kommt gut  hinter den Sattel) bei  80er Vorbau (wurde geÃ¤ndert). Nur Tuning von Sattel, Lenker und StÃ¼tze (WCS Superlogic) ca. 400gr. eingespart.
> Es fÃ¤hrt sich wunderbar angenehm. Als alter Fullyfahrer hÃ¤tte ich das nicht erwartet. Trotz der geringen ÃberhÃ¶hung klettert es bei normalen Uphills sehr gut. Man kann den OberkÃ¶rper sogar gut aufrichten (bessere Erholung ï). FÃ¼hle mich auf die alten Tagen sogar auf unserer Hausstrecke in den Downhills pudelwohl. Die TourenÃ¼bersetzung : Lob an Stabi, einfach perfekt. Fazit, hÃ¤tte ich nicht gedacht, optisch in real und technisch absolut spitze. FÃ¼r mich der Allrounder schlecht hin.
> P.S. Canyonhome sollte man, mal erlebt haben. Da mÃ¼ssen sich andere warm anziehen. Aber wie gesagt, gehÃ¶re der Genration ÂMÃ¤rklinÂan.



Die "29" im Lenkkopfbereich Original????


----------



## Air_JORDAN (6. Mai 2013)

@Kette-links
Wie bist du denn an das Rad gekommen, lt. Homepage erst in KW 26 oder später lieferbar. 
Hast du schon länger bestellt?

Die Erfahrungen von Kette-links bzgl. 29er kann ich als Mitt-Fünfziger gut unterschreiben. Ein gut gemachtes 29er, wozu dann auch Canyon lt. Test zählt ;-), klettert besser als ein 26er, kann genauso agil sein, ist ähnlich leicht (meines ist aus Carbon und sogar leichter als 26er aus Alu) und fährt als Hardtail auch sehr gut bergab. (Allerdings ist dann ein Fully doch noch etwas rückenschonender).


----------



## Dersandsteiner (6. Mai 2013)

@ oc tom...ist doch ein sram xx dran. Also es scheint vom kettenschräglauf zu kommen. Oberer und unterer Anschlag sind richtig eingestellt. Feinjustierung geht doch meines Wissens nach nur über zugspannung am Schalthebel. Auf den kleinsten drei ritzeln läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Ab dem vierten geht aber das Rasseln los! Bekomme das über die zugspannung einfach nicht hin. Gibt es da etwas was ich übersehen habe?


----------



## Dersandsteiner (6. Mai 2013)

Der Teufel liegt meist im Detail...das hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe noch mal ne runde geschraubt. Lag doch tatsächlich an einer zu fest angezogenen steckachse. Der Rahmen ist dafür scheinbar echt anfällig. Hab das mal ausprobiert...die Toleranz in der sich das schaltwerk präzise einstellen lässt ist echt gering. Sobald man die steckachse ein wenig zu fest anzieht kann man es vergessen...dann läuft spätestens das vierte ritzel ab dem kleinsten gesehen unrund....


----------



## Kette-links (7. Mai 2013)

> Zitat vonAir_JORDAN
> Wie bist du denn an das Rad gekommen, lt. Homepage erst in KW 26 oder später lieferbar.
> Hast du schon länger bestellt?



Bestellt am 07.04., mit Liefertermin KW 22. Am 22.04 informiert worden, das das Rad in KW 18 !! abholbereit in Koblenz steht. )



> Zitat von oc-tom
> Die "29" im Lenkkopfbereich Original????



Hab schon das 2014er Modell ( ;-)Scherz). Ne, ist nachträglich so gemacht. Bin doch die "Märklin HO" Generation. Stellt den massiven  Lenkopfsteuerbereich etwas dezenter und besser da (Geschmacksfrage).


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2013)

Dersandsteiner schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Flicken aus carbon drübergeklebt. Auf euren detaillbildern der Bikes kann ich das so nicht erkennen. Zudem sind in einigen Bereichen des Rahmens wie ne Art Nähte zu sehen. Zum Beispiel vor der sattelklemme am oberrohr. Können diejenigen die das bike auch fahren mir mal sagen ob das bei euch auch so aussieht? Oder kann mir jemand sagen warum das so ist?



Was du das siehst ist das unlackierte Carbon (zumindestens nicht so wie der Rest des Rahmens). Ist volkommen normal und finde ich sieht auch top aus. Wenn das dort verstärkt ist, ist es schon sinnvoll wäre nicht der erste Carbon Rahmen, der wegen ner gerissenen Flaschenhalterungsschraube im Eimer ist.

Was mir mehr sorgen macht ist der Abstand vom kleinsten Ritzelgang zur Sitzstrebe. Ich weiß wurde schon mal angesprochen, bei mir ist es aber wirklich so das der Gang im Normalbetrieb fast am Rahmen schleift. Zumindestens schleift er die Schutzfolie auf, die etwa 1mm breit sein dürfte?! Ich hab es jetzt als Zwischenlösung so gemacht, dass ich den letzten Gang "deaktiviert" hab, also einfach die Anschlagsschraube vom Schaltwerk auf den vorletzten Gang auf Anschlag geschraubt, so kanns auch nicht passieren das man im Rennen ausversehen in den Gang schaltet. Nach der ersten Tour war nämlich schon ein kleiner Kratzer da wo die Kette schleift, wenns im Gelände ruppig wird springt die Kette natürlich, selbst mit nem Shadow+ Schaltwerk.

Allerdings ist das alles andere als schön, dann kann ich auch direkt 9 fach fahren, hält wenigstens die Kette länger. Habe ja ein 3x10 Bike gekauft?! Evtl. kann sich ja mal Canyon dazu äußern was man dagegen machen kann? Ein Normalzustand ist es sicherlich nicht, selbst die Schutzfolie kann auf Dauer nicht alles abhalten.

Verstehe dann auch nicht das man eine wunderschöne Impact Protection Unit verbaut um das Oberrohr vor einen Lenkereinschlag zu schützen, aber dann die Kette lustig gegen die Sitzstrebe schlagen lässt. Widerspruch?!







Ansonsten bin ich jetzt endlich fertig auf 3fach Kurbel und XTR umzurüsten, bin noch ein wenig an der Geometrie rum experementieren (Vorbau, Offset Stütze), ist aber schon fast fertig für die Trans Alp.

Ich find das Bike fährt sich sehr ruhig, gutmütig und gelassen, äußerst konserativ (positivem Sinne), das bringt fast gar nichts aus der Ruhe. (selbst mit nem 50er Vorbau). Ist auch schön steif, im Vergleich zum China Carbon 29er kein Vergleich. (OK, liegt evtl. auch an der schwammigen Marzocchi Gabel


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Hab mein 29er auch erst seit Dienstag (ein F29). Dachte auch zunächst das das Hinterrad eiert. nach Prüfung wie folgt: Habe einen Zollstockelement auf die Kettenstrebe gelegt (zur Fixierung) und dicht an den Felgenrand geführt. Da war es i.O., d.h. das optische Geeire kam von der Reifendecke, nicht von der Felge.



Ein eiernder Reifen ist aber auch schön, mal Luft komplett rauslassen, die Seitenwände mit Spüli einschmieren und am besten mit einem Kompressor wieder aufpumpen. Ich habe hier auch ein Conti X-King Protection, bin fast verrückt geworden den eierfrei auf die Felge zu bringen. Glaube das ist ne Fehlkonstruktion, mit dem anderen habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Leinetiger (8. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was mir mehr sorgen macht ist der Abstand vom kleinsten Ritzelgang zur Sitzstrebe. Ich weiß wurde schon mal angesprochen, bei mir ist es aber wirklich so das der Gang im Normalbetrieb fast am Rahmen schleift. Zumindestens schleift er die Schutzfolie auf, die etwa 1mm breit sein dürfte?! Ich hab es jetzt als Zwischenlösung so gemacht, dass ich den letzten Gang "deaktiviert" hab, also einfach die Anschlagsschraube vom Schaltwerk auf den vorletzten Gang auf Anschlag geschraubt, so kanns auch nicht passieren das man im Rennen ausversehen in den Gang schaltet. Nach der ersten Tour war nämlich schon ein kleiner Kratzer da wo die Kette schleift, wenns im Gelände ruppig wird springt die Kette natürlich, selbst mit nem Shadow+ Schaltwerk.
> 0]



Ich hab die schaltung genau so eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (8. Mai 2013)

@dj_holgie
Dein Rad kostet ja ein Vermögen: Umgerüstet auf XTR (Kurbel, Schaltwerk, soweit zu sehen).
Anderer Sattel.
Vorbau, Lenker ...


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Mai 2013)

Naja geht so, habe keine neuen Teile gekauft, habe quasi nur die mit einem anderem Bike getauscht. (Kurbel, umwerfer,  schaltwerk, kassette, bremse, schalthebel, vorbau, innenlager,). Schraube sowieso gerne, so lern ich auch das bike besser kennen;-). Das einzige was mich aufgehalten hat waren die pressfit innenlager, hab die nur schwer rausbekommen. Aber 2fach kurbel steht nem 26 zoll besser
 finde ich. Der fitz ik sattel lag hier auch nur rum, der passt mir super. Standard sattel passen selten. Achja, der lenker ist original


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Verstehe dann auch nicht das man eine wunderschöne Impact Protection Unit verbaut um das Oberrohr vor einen Lenkereinschlag zu schützen, aber dann die Kette lustig gegen die Sitzstrebe schlagen lässt. Widerspruch?!



Dann brauch ich mir das Teil gar nicht mehr anzuschauen 
In meinen Augen absolut unmöglich und völlig unverständlich dass sowas in der Entwicklungsphase oder beim Aufbau der PT nicht aufgefallen ist. Von Freigang ist hier schon gar nicht mehr zu reden


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Mai 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich mir das Teil gar nicht mehr anzuschauen
> In meinen Augen absolut unmöglich und völlig unverständlich dass sowas in der Entwicklungsphase oder beim Aufbau der PT nicht aufgefallen ist. Von Freigang ist hier schon gar nicht mehr zu reden



Ist wirklich einer der wenigen (oder die einzige) Sachen was mich an dem Bike stört.

Evtl. gibts ja bald eine Rückrufaktion von Canyon?!


----------



## Air_JORDAN (9. Mai 2013)

@dj_holgie
Evtl. ist die serienmässige Übersetzung mit 39-26 ungünstig. Habe 38-24 und finde das in Verbindung mit 11-36 und 29er überraschend gut.
Jedenfalls ist 24-36 so leicht, wie beim 26er 3-fach in Verbindung mit 32er Kasette. 34 habe ich nie montiert, weil zu wenig Vortrieb m.E. auch nichts bringt. Käme nie auf die Idee mein 29er auf 3-fach umzurüsten.
Findest du 3-fach jetzt besser?


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Mai 2013)

Aber die kassette ändert nichts am abstand zu den sitzstreben oder?

Übersetzung kommt halt immer drauf an was man fährt. Denke da gibt es nicht die perfekte Übersetzung, die muss jeder für sich selber finden. Für die transalp im sommer brauch ich aber auf jeden fall ein 24kb, wenn nicht sogar 22kb. Für Marathons ist mir 3fach auch lieber, da kann ich schneller rausbeschleunigen, indem ich nach ner Steigung einfach ein kb höher schalte. Aber ist wohl auch ne Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (10. Mai 2013)

Ob vorne 2 oder 3 fach montiert ist und die Art des Innenlagers - z.B. ein über Hülsen von BB30 auf Shimano adaptiertes Lager - ändert natürlich schon die Kettenlinie und damit auch den auf den Fotos angesprochnen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe.

Aber scheinbar ist der Abstand auch in der Serie mit allen Serienteilen so, das darf m.E. nicht sein.


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte schon andere Kassetten ohne Erfolg getestet. 
Aber alle hatten ein 11er Ritzel.
Vielleicht läuft ein 12er ja besser, weil dann die Kette auf einer anderen Höhe läuft. ..


----------



## Air_JORDAN (10. Mai 2013)

Eher bringt das 12er Ritzel ja die Kette nach oben hin noch dichter an den Rahmen, das würde ich lassen. Falls das Foto die Perspektive nicht verzerrt und dicht am Ritzel seitlich der geringste Platz ist, dann könnte das 12er was bringen.


----------



## swisstom (10. Mai 2013)

Moin

Ich habe bei meinem Canyon CF SLX 29er das selbe Problem, dass die Kette im kleinsten Ritzel jeweils am Rahmen schleift...

Meine Frau hat das Nerve CF und genau dort ist am Rahmen eine Aussparung vorhanden . Sprich zwischen Kette und Rahmen ist ca. 2mm Luft vorhanden (was beim CF SLX leider fehlt ) !

Mich würde auch interessieren was Canyon dazu meint...

Wenn der Rahmen so beschädigt wird, kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen Produktionsfehler handeln.
Ansonsten finde ich das Bike TOP!

Gruss Swisstom


----------



## Rageman (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ist das bei jeden Rad so mit der Sitzstrebe und Kette??
Mein Rad kommt in der 22 kW.


----------



## der-det (11. Mai 2013)

swisstom schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren was Canyon dazu meint...
> 
> Wenn der Rahmen so beschädigt wird, kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen Produktionsfehler handeln.



This.
Produktionsfehleralarm! Wundere mich ein bisschen, wie das niemanden auffallen konnte und würde mich auch über eine Stellungnahme von Canyon freuen.


----------



## Dersandsteiner (12. Mai 2013)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich den ersten Trail gefahren. Das Bike hat echt Spaß gemacht! Jedoch kommt es bei besonders steilen und zerklüftete Abfahrten echt an seine Grenzen. War mit zwei Fullyfahreren unterwegs und da war kein dranbleiben mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil...durch den kurzen Federweg waren zwei Abstiege über den Lenker die folge. Das Vorderrad hat jeweils zwischen zwei großen Steinen blockiert, Federgabel war dabei komplett eingefedert. Aufgrund von extrem nassen und laubigen Untergrund war nur gemäßigtes Tempo drin. Naja...und dann noch ungeübt mit dem Bike... Aber ging in beiden Fällen gut! Auch dank IPU auf dem Oberrohr. Also das kleine Ding ist echt hilfreich! Lenker und Bremshebel waren zwar nach dem zweiten Abstieg komplett schief...aber das ließ sich ja wieder richten...

Aber mit etwas Übung sollten auch solche Abfahrten zu Meistern gehen...


----------



## Air_JORDAN (12. Mai 2013)

Mal abgeshen, dass natürlich auch Fahrtechnik, Alter und Angst entscheidende Faktoren sind: Auch nach ersten Fahererfahrungen mit meinem 29er würde ich mein 26er AM Fully bei schwierigen, verblockten Abfahrten immer vorziehen, allein weil einfacher zu fahren.

Für sowas habe ich mir das 29er aber nicht gekauft.

Frage wäre noch, ob man das 29er mit vorne mehr Federweg, weniger Sag in der Einstellung optimieren könnte.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Mai 2013)

Ja, klar, Zaubern kann ein 29er auch nicht. Ist und bleibt halt immer noch ein Hardtail. Ein sehr gutes aber. Was hilft ist Tubeless fahren und bei verblockten Trails mit wenig Luftdruck fahren (bei 73kg fahr ich knapp 1,3 bar). Macht extrem viel aus.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Mai 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Ob vorne 2 oder 3 fach montiert ist und die Art des Innenlagers - z.B. ein über Hülsen von BB30 auf Shimano adaptiertes Lager - ändert natürlich schon die Kettenlinie und damit auch den auf den Fotos angesprochnen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe.
> 
> Aber scheinbar ist der Abstand auch in der Serie mit allen Serienteilen so, das darf m.E. nicht sein.



Also, ob GXP oder Shimano Lager sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied machen. Der 2,5mm Spacer bei einem 89,5mm Pressfit bleibt ja auch gleich. Wenns wirklich ein Unterschied machen sollte, dann sollte es bei einer 2fach Kurbel ja besser werden, wegen dem geringeren Q Faktor?!

Denk mal das einzige was ein Unterschied macht ist eine andere Kassette und evtl. noch die Nabe. Aber wie gesagt original wars genauso eng, also von daher.. Echt schade, dass alle Grand Canyon Fahrer nun ein Gang weniger haben oder bald ein beschädigten Rahmen. Eigentlich müsste man den Gang gnadenlos fahren und dann den Rahmen auf Garantie einschicken?! Wenn sich Canyon hier dazu nicht äußert könnte ja mal einer Canyon per Mail anschreiben und hier berichten was bei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (14. Mai 2013)

Würde das auf jeden Fall bei Canyon reklamieren, zumal man in den ersten 6 Monaten in Garantiefragen eh besonders gute Karten hat.


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Mai 2013)

Nächste Woche ruf ich dort an. Dieses Wochenende will ich noch damit fahren


----------



## dj_holgie (15. Mai 2013)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Würde das auf jeden Fall bei Canyon reklamieren, zumal man in den ersten 6 Monaten in Garantiefragen eh besonders gute Karten hat.



Nur doof das ich schon das halbe Bike umgebaut habe


----------



## Dersandsteiner (15. Mai 2013)

Hätte hier noch mal ne frage. Ich habe an der xx wc Gabeld die verbaut ist an der Unterseite diese Dual Flow Einstellung mit den Symbolen von Schildkröte und Hase. Ich verstehe das System noch nicht ganz. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Symbolik zu Seiten ist? Ich habe beide Einstellungen mal in maximaler Ausprägung ausprobiert und kann da keinen Unterschied feststellen. Danke schon mal für die Hilfe...


----------



## Thiel (15. Mai 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=41

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306650


----------



## terryx (15. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also, ob GXP oder Shimano Lager sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied machen. Der 2,5mm Spacer bei einem 89,5mm Pressfit bleibt ja auch gleich. Wenns wirklich ein Unterschied machen sollte, dann sollte es bei einer 2fach Kurbel ja besser werden, wegen dem geringeren Q Faktor?!
> 
> Denk mal das einzige was ein Unterschied macht ist eine andere Kassette und evtl. noch die Nabe. Aber wie gesagt original wars genauso eng, also von daher.. Echt schade, dass alle Grand Canyon Fahrer nun ein Gang weniger haben oder bald ein beschädigten Rahmen. Eigentlich müsste man den Gang gnadenlos fahren und dann den Rahmen auf Garantie einschicken?! Wenn sich Canyon hier dazu nicht äußert könnte ja mal einer Canyon per Mail anschreiben und hier berichten was bei rausgekommen ist.



Habe das bei meinem SLX 29 9.9 gestern mal gecheckt (XL-Rahmen mit XT-Kassette): bei mir ist alles ok  - die Kette hat auf dem kleinsten Ritzel genügend Abstand zur Strebe. Da kann nur Canyon was zu sagen.......


----------



## Leinetiger (15. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gehen die Sitzstreben dann in einem anderen Winkel zum Sitzrohr. 
Ich bin betroffen und habe Größe L


----------



## Rageman (16. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab Canyon das Problem geschildert und sie lösen das Problem so.


Ich zitiere:

Damit der Abstand zwischen Kassette und Strebe größer wird schicken wir Ihnen die nächsten Tage ein exzentrische Mutter für Ihre Syntace X12 Steckachse zu. Somit kann der Sturz entsprechend eingestellt werden.

Also es gibt eine Lösung,ihr müsst das Problem bloß melden,sonst denkt Canyon alles ist i.o..


----------



## swisstom (16. Mai 2013)

Rageman schrieb:


> Also ich hab Canyon das Problem geschildert und sie lösen das Problem so.
> 
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> ...


 
Ich habe das Problem auch vor 6 Tagen dem Canyon-Support per Mail geschildert, bis jetzt aber keine Rückantwort bekommen...

Gruss Swisstom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2013)

Rageman schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> Damit der Abstand zwischen Kassette und Strebe größer wird schicken wir Ihnen die nächsten Tage ein exzentrische Mutter für Ihre Syntace X12 Steckachse zu. Somit kann der Sturz entsprechend eingestellt werden.



Könntest Du uns bitte ein Vorher / Nachher Bild Deines Bikes von hinten einstellen? Dabei bitte genau fluchtend aufnehmen und die Sattelstütze genau senkrecht ausrichten. 

Mich würde interessieren ob es wirklich "gewollt" ist oder ob es lediglich eine Behelfslösung darstellt. 

Wenn Dein Hinterrad im Moment ( von hinten gesehen ) "schief" steht, sollte es durch die Neuausrichtung gerade stehen oder umgekehrt. Dass man dadurch Einfluss auf den beschriebenen Abstand nehmen kann ist soweit klar. Das sollte aber für mein Verständnis konstruktiv anders gelöst werden. Wenn Du damit einen vernüntigen Freigang schaffen willst bzw. sollst, wird Dein Hinterrad verdammt schief im Hinterbau hängen 

Mich kommt das etwas komisch vor aber vielleicht täusche ich mich nur und alles hat seine Richtigkeit


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Mai 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Könntest Du uns bitte ein Vorher / Nachher Bild Deines Bikes von hinten einstellen? Dabei bitte genau fluchtend aufnehmen und die Sattelstütze genau senkrecht ausrichten.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob es wirklich "gewollt" ist oder ob es lediglich eine Behelfslösung darstellt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch das Problem bei einem L Rahmen. 

Ob, das eine saubere Lösung ist den Sturz des Rads (also den Winkel) zu modifizieren weiß ich nicht?! Jedenfalls sollte das Rad doch mit normaler Steckachse genau gerade laufen?!

Naja, ich schreib Canyon auch auf jeden Fall mal an.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ob, das eine saubere Lösung ist den Sturz des Rads (also den Winkel) zu modifizieren weiß ich nicht?! Jedenfalls sollte das Rad doch mit normaler Steckachse genau gerade laufen?!



Ja, das Rad sollte unter normalen Umständen genau gerade laufen - egal ob mit Steckachse oder Schnellspanner. Toleranzbedingt ist das aber nicht immer 100% möglich.

Den Freigang mit dem Einstellen des Sturzes zu schaffen finde ich persönlich recht abenteuerlich. Normalerweise geht man konstruktiv von 3mm Freigang aus. Somit hat man unter Ausnutzung aller möglichen Toleranzen noch ausreichend Platz. Wenn die Kette im Ausgangszustand schon Kontakt hat und Du willst über einen Abstand von vielleicht 25mm ( Mitte Steckachse bis Kontaktpunkt Kette-Strebe ) auch nur 1mm Platz schaffen, kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, wie der Reifen am äußersten Punkt im Rahmen steht. Dazu braucht man noch nicht mal den Strahlensatz zu bemühen.

Je nach Stellung des Exzenters hat es noch Auswirkungen auf die Spur. Dann steht das Hinterrad von oben gesehen nach re. oder li.

Als Korrekturmöglichkeit für arg verzogene Rahmen ( die im Werk üblicherweise in die Toleranz "gerichtet" werden ) sehe ich das schon als Möglichkeit aber in diesem Fall 
Deshalb die Idee mit den beiden Bildern Vorher-Nachher.

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur einen Gedankenfehler 

Sobald feststeht ob ich mir das Bike kaufe, werde ich mir diesen Punkt genau ansehen. Akzeptabel ist die dargestellte Situation auf keinen Fall.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Mai 2013)

Evtl. such ja Canyon ja auch nur nach Lösungen ohne alle Rahmen austauschen zu müssen?! Naja, ausprobieren und schlauer werden.


----------



## Rageman (20. Mai 2013)

Ja mal schauen bin auch ein bisschen skeptisch..
Aber canyon ist nicht auf dem Kopf gefallen,sonst machen die nicht solche guten Räder oder?
Morgen übergeben sie es DHL..


----------



## Rageman (23. Mai 2013)

hallo,
  ich hab jetzt umgebaut auf den Adapter mit x12 exzentrischen Gewinde Bezeichnung 1.0 Bestellnummer A1038039.ich habe wie im Bild die dünnste stelle nach oben genommen, damit bekommt die Kette von der strebe mehr abstand.
  Die schraub zum Schaltauge ist mit maximal 6Nm fest zu drehen ,steht leider nicht im Buch.
  1.bild ohne exzentrische Schraube
2.Bild mit dem neuen Adapter
Die Bilder sind im Album von mir,bekomme die nicht in den Text

ich hoffe es ist euch geholfen.
mfg carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Mai 2013)

Und wie steht das Hinterrad von hinten gesehen nun im Hinterbau?
"Stark nach links" oder normal?

Wenn es nicht windschief im Rahmen hängt war es ja doch eine erfolgreiche Lösung, auch wenn der Abstand immer noch recht eng erscheint


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Mai 2013)

Rageman schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab jetzt umgebaut auf den Adapter mit x12 exzentrischen Gewinde Bezeichnung 1.0 Bestellnummer A1038039.ich habe wie im Bild die dünnste stelle nach oben genommen, damit bekommt die Kette von der strebe mehr abstand.
> Die schraub zum Schaltauge ist mit maximal 6Nm fest zu drehen ,steht leider nicht im Buch.
> 1.bild ohne exzentrische Schraube
> ...




Ja, beim Nerve ist die Schraube zum Schaltauge direkt auf dem Rahmen mit 6nm beschriftet, beim Grand Canyon leider nicht.

Na, hört sich ja ganz gut an. Dann hoffe ich mal das ich demnächst mal eine Antwort von Canyon bekomme und diese Steckachse auch bekomme. Noch sinnvoller wär natürlich wenn die direkt alle bekommen würden.


----------



## Rageman (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe ja den Sturz verstellt,durch den Adapter.
Optisch finde ich es fällt nicht auf.
Das das Rad steht 1-2 mm gemessen mehr links  oben von hinten gesehen.
Ich hab zwar ein Bild gemacht,aber das sieht man nicht.
MfG Carsten


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## ozillator (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen mir ein GC SLX CF 8.9 zuzulegen. Bin mir bzgl Größe unsicher. Canyon Bin 1,90m und ne Schrittlänge von 92cm. PPS sagt L. Was sind die Erfahrungen hier? Ist auch nur noch in XL lieferbar... 
Kann man festhalten, dass die Kettenproblematik bei XL nicht allzu gravierend ist?
Gruß


----------



## wascht (25. Mai 2013)

ozillator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen mir ein GC SLX CF 8.9 zuzulegen. Bin mir bzgl Größe unsicher. Canyon Bin 1,90m und ne Schrittlänge von 92cm. PPS sagt L. Was sind die Erfahrungen hier? Ist auch nur noch in XL lieferbar...
> Kann man festhalten, dass die Kettenproblematik bei XL nicht allzu gravierend ist?
> Gruß



Maße sind bei mir 1.94m und 93cm SL. PPS sagt bei mir auch L, habe mich aufgrund meiner Tendenz zum "Sitzriesen" aber bewusst für XL entschieden und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Änderungen am Vorbau etc. habe ich bisher nicht gemacht. Kettenproblematik habe ich an meinem 9.9 keine, hatte hierzu auch mal ein Bild gepostet.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Mai 2013)

ozillator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen mir ein GC SLX CF 8.9 zuzulegen. Bin mir bzgl Größe unsicher. Canyon Bin 1,90m und ne Schrittlänge von 92cm. PPS sagt L. Was sind die Erfahrungen hier? Ist auch nur noch in XL lieferbar...
> Kann man festhalten, dass die Kettenproblematik bei XL nicht allzu gravierend ist?
> Gruß



Ich fahr mit 1,77cm und 82cm SL schon 19" mit kurzem Vorbau und bin super zufrieden. Also XL würde bei dir gut passen  nimm ich mal an, wobei der Sprung von L auf XL größer ist also von M auf L.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (26. Mai 2013)

Bin mit 1,89 und Schrittlänge 92 in Koblenz L und XL gefahren, L völlig indiskutabel, wäre ein XL geworden.

Nachteilig finde ich aber, dass das Sitzrohr mit - aus der Erinnerung - um die 55 recht lang ist. Ist aber eher nur ne optische Sache, dass Stütze nicht so weit raus schaut.

Habe im übrigen seit einiger Zeit das C´dale F29 Carbon 1 in XL, Sitzrohrlänge ist hier 51, bei ansonsten ähnlichen Maßen wie XL Canyon.


----------



## marocche (26. Mai 2013)

Bin 190 cm groß bei 92 cm Schrittlänge. Hab die Karre seit Weihnachten in XL. Paßt optimal.
Bin schon einige Marathons damit gefahren ( u.a. Riva Ronda-Extrema) -> Spitzenfahrgerät. Abstand Kette Sitzstrebe völlig ausreichend.


----------



## biketiger2 (26. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Evtl. such ja Canyon ja auch nur nach Lösungen ohne alle Rahmen austauschen zu müssen?! Naja, ausprobieren und schlauer werden.



Eigentlich müssten die Rahmen ja auch deswegen - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621468 - schon getauscht werden, aber es gibt wohl genug Dumme, die nicht reklamieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-det (26. Mai 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Rahmen ja auch deswegen - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621468 - schon getauscht werden, aber es gibt wohl genug Dumme, die nicht reklamieren



Ich hoffe mal, ich werde meinen Kauf nicht bereuen (wenn es denn mal ankommt) 
Holgie, beobachtest du das Sattelstützen Problem auch bei deinem SLX?

lg, det


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Mai 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Rahmen ja auch deswegen - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621468 - schon getauscht werden, aber es gibt wohl genug Dumme, die nicht reklamieren



Oh, gar nichts von gewusst. Gerade mal Sattelklemme aufgeschraubt und gewackelt; Gott sei Dank nicht betroffen, da wackelt nix. Also denke mal das tritt nur vereinzelt auf.


----------



## ozillator (27. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Ratschläge, hört sich so an als könnte ich das XL bestellen! 


Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Bin mit 1,89 und Schrittlänge 92 in Koblenz L und XL gefahren, L völlig indiskutabel, wäre ein XL geworden.
> 
> Habe im übrigen seit einiger Zeit das C´dale F29 Carbon 1 in XL, Sitzrohrlänge ist hier 51, bei ansonsten ähnlichen Maßen wie XL Canyon.



Hab mal ein bisschen nach Cannondale Flash 29 geschaut, wären schon gebraucht zu bekommen, allerdings immer noch zu einem Preis der ungefähr dem Neupreis des SLX 8.9 entspricht. 
Gibt es so ein paar Gimmicks, die das Canyon charmanter machen - innenverlegte Züge, "Allerweltsgabel", als Pfälzer zumindest teilweise lokale Wertschöpfung und Entwicklung...
Die Geschichte mit dem Sattelrohr macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig. Scheint nicht jeden zu betreffen.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. Mai 2013)

Mit dem SLX 8.9 macht man auf keinen Fall etwas falsch, das sehe ich auch so. In dem Preisbereich bietet C´dale "nur" Alu.

Das Thema "innenverlegte Züge" würde ich jetzt aber mal als ziemlich unbedeutendes Gimmick bewerten. Zumindest an einem 29er. An einem Zeitfahrrad wäre es wichtig, ja.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Mai 2013)

ozillator schrieb:


> Danke für die Ratschläge, hört sich so an als könnte ich das XL bestellen!
> 
> 
> Hab mal ein bisschen nach Cannondale Flash 29 geschaut, wären schon gebraucht zu bekommen, allerdings immer noch zu einem Preis der ungefähr dem Neupreis des SLX 8.9 entspricht.
> ...



Naja, ich will ja nichts schönigen, aber die Sache würde ich auch nicht überbewerten. Wird doch sowieso nur im Bereich der Sattelklemme geklemmt.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ja nichts schönigen, aber die Sache würde ich auch nicht überbewerten. Wird doch sowieso nur im Bereich der Sattelklemme geklemmt.



Außerdem kennst du jetzt die 2 möglichen Haken, die man nach Lieferung auch sofort und leicht prüfen kann:
- Toleranz Sattelrohr, scheinen nicht alle betroffen
- Toleranz Kettenstrebe/Abstand Kette, scheinen nur L Rahmen betroffen zu sein

Wenn´s passt behalten wenn nicht als Widerruf retoure, ganz einfach.


----------



## nikaalbee (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ein SLX 9.9 (Crossmax ST) in L und bei mir ist genügend Abstand zur Kettenstrebe. Da schleift nix.
Kann es am Laufradsatz liegen?


----------



## biketiger2 (27. Mai 2013)

Beim Crossride ist es auch ok.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (27. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich sind es Fertigungstoleranzen und nicht alle, auch nicht alle L-Rahmen, betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (28. Mai 2013)

Habe ein SLX8.9 in Grösse L.
Keine wackelnde Stütze (Ritchey Superlogic)
Aber auch das Kettenabstandsproblem. Sowohl mit dem "original" LRS Mavic Crossride als auch mit meinem nachgerüsteten FunWorks N-Light LRS.

Habe, nachdem ich auf die Kontaktformular Anfrage nach 4 Tagen keine Antwort bekommen habe, angerufen und bekomme auch einen exzentrischen Adapter.

Habe gefragt, ob es ein generelles Problem ist. Das konnte sie mir nicht sagen. 
Aber zuvor ,nachdem ich ihr mein Problem geschildert hatte, hat sie nur kurz irgendwo nachgefragt und mir dann gesagt, dass ich den Adapter zugeschickt bekomme. Da es ganz schnell und ohne weitere Fragerei vonstatten ging, gehe ich mal eher von einem gehäuften Problem aus.


----------



## Stiers (28. Mai 2013)

dackmo schrieb:


> Habe ein SLX8.9 in Grösse L.
> Keine wackelnde Stütze (Ritchey Superlogic)
> Aber auch das Kettenabstandsproblem. Sowohl mit dem "original" LRS Mavic Crossride als auch mit meinem nachgerüsteten FunWorks N-Light LRS.
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinem Bike hab ich das Abstandsproblem noch nicht feststellen können, wenns sie mir aber diesen exzentrischen Adapter andrehen wollten wäre ich nicht gerade begeistert. Ist für mich ne minderwertige Lösung einfach mal das Rad um ein paar Grad "schrägzustellen"...


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Mai 2013)

Richtig verstehe ich das mit dem Adapter nicht, wenn dadurch das Rad leicht schief steht...
Das ist für mich wirklich keine tolle Lösung


----------



## dackmo (28. Mai 2013)

Bei Syntace ist der Adapter gelistet in 0,5 und 1,0er Version.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1742

Machen andere Hersteller wohl auch, nur wohl eigentlich eher genutz um das LR gerade auszurichten wenn aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen das LR schief steht. 
Ich warte mal ab, wie es bei mir dann aussieht...


----------



## Stiers (28. Mai 2013)

dackmo schrieb:


> Bei Syntace ist der Adapter gelistet in 0,5 und 1,0er Version.
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1742
> 
> Machen andere Hersteller wohl auch, nur wohl eigentlich eher genutz um das LR gerade auszurichten wenn aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen das LR schief steht.
> Ich warte mal ab, wie es bei mir dann aussieht...


 
Und bei Canyon wird es dann wohl verwendet um das LR schief auszurichten....


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Mai 2013)

Hm! Also nach einer Woche habe ich heute (10 Minuten bevor ich auch anrufen wollte) eine Email zurückbekommen. Und Überraschung bekomme auch eine "exzentrische Mutter". 

Werde mir das ganze mal anschauen, ob ich damit zufrieden bin. Aber bei der Preisklasse werde ich keine Fummellösung akzeptieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (3. Juni 2013)

Gibt es schon neue Errungenschaften von der Adapterfront?
Mein Bike ist heute erneut bei Canyon angekommen. Mal gucken was da passiert...


----------



## dackmo (3. Juni 2013)

Hast du das mit denen vorher abgeklärt, oder einfach per Retoure zurück geschickt und hoffst auf Austauch oder Verbesserung?
Wäre ja interessant, ob die Kunden unterschiedlich zufrieden gestellt werden.

Bei mir ist heute erst die Versandbestätigung des Adapters eingegangen. Hoffe also morgen aufs Päckchen.

Ich würde mich ja echt mal über ein öffentliches Statement von Canyon zu dem Thema freuen...!!


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Juni 2013)

Ne vorher angerufen und dann ein Retourschein bekommen. Angeblich soll die Wartezeit jetzt 2 Wochen sein


----------



## dackmo (5. Juni 2013)

Hm, hab heute den Adapter mal eingebaut. Auch mit der dünnsten Stelle nach oben. Der Abstand ist etwas größer geworden. Aber so richtig dolle find ich das nicht. Der Abstand ist jetzt bei ca. 2mm Kette-Sattelstrebe. Aber mein LR ist doch etwas schief. Der Abstand zwischen Sattelstrebe und Felge ist jetzt links 2,9 und rechts 3,3.

Vielleicht melden sie sich hier ja auch mal. Vielleicht sollte man ein neues Thema öffnen "Grand Canyon CF 29er Probleme", damit es direkter zu finden ist?!

Werde morgen mal anrufen. Mal sehen was die mir anbieten.
Gibt es von den anderen Betroffenen News zum Problem?
 @Leinetiger: Bist du mit deinem Rad schon gefahren? Und wie lange hast du es schon bei dir stehen. (Noch in den 14 Tagen Widerrufsrecht)


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die Mutter heute auch bekommen und muss sagen das das fÃ¼r mich keine LÃ¶sung ist, sondern lediglich rumgefrickel. Ich fahr doch nicht mit einem schiefem Hinterrad rum, damit ich alle GÃ¤nge benutzen kann. Selbst bei meiner 400â¬ Stadtschlampe funktioniert das. Ich werde Canyon nochmal anschreiben.


----------



## Stiers (6. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mutter heute auch bekommen und muss sagen das das für mich keine Lösung ist, sondern lediglich rumgefrickel. Ich fahr doch nicht mit einem schiefem Hinterrad rum, damit ich alle Gänge benutzen kann. Selbst bei meiner 400 Stadtschlampe funktioniert das. Ich werde Canyon nochmal anschreiben.


 Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hab wäre es für mich auch keine Lösung. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das für Canyon die billigste und unkomplizierteste Lösung die man dann dem Kunden andreht damit er dann hoffentlich Ruhe gibt!!!
Bin vom Canyon Service im Moment sowieso sowas von angepisst, bei mir ist der Kunststoffblock auf dem Oberrohr nach einem Sturz eingerissen, hab nach einem Ersatzteil angefragt, nach wöchentlichem hin- und her hat sich dann herausgestellt dass der Kunststoffblock erst im Juli lieferbar ist!!! Sowas kann doch nicht sein, wer zahlt mir nen neuen Rahmen wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit nochmals stürzen sollte...


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Rad schon gefahren. Ist auch schon der zweite Rahmen bei mir.

Wenn ich wieder einen neuen bekomme, wird er verkauft.
Das Cannondale F29 wartet schon auf mich...

Ich habe echt keinen Nerv mehr, wenn ich das hier alles lese.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Juni 2013)

Stiers schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hab wäre es für mich auch keine Lösung. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das für Canyon die billigste und unkomplizierteste Lösung die man dann dem Kunden andreht damit er dann hoffentlich Ruhe gibt!!!
> Bin vom Canyon Service im Moment sowieso sowas von angepisst, bei mir ist der Kunststoffblock auf dem Oberrohr nach einem Sturz eingerissen, hab nach einem Ersatzteil angefragt, nach wöchentlichem hin- und her hat sich dann herausgestellt dass der Kunststoffblock erst im Juli lieferbar ist!!! Sowas kann doch nicht sein, wer zahlt mir nen neuen Rahmen wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit nochmals stürzen sollte...



Dann schuldet dir Canyon ein neuen Rahmen. Kannst du ja alles schriftlich belegen.


----------



## dackmo (6. Juni 2013)

Habe heute mittag mit dem tech. Support gesprochen. Der sagte mir jetzt, dass der exzentrische Adapter keine Lösung sei, da dadurch ja das LR schief stehen würde. 
Er will sich heute noch einmal melden wie es weitet geht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stiers (6. Juni 2013)

dackmo schrieb:


> Habe heute mittag mit dem tech. Support gesprochen. Der sagte mir jetzt, dass der exzentrische Adapter keine Lösung sei, da dadurch ja das LR schief stehen würde.
> Er will sich heute noch einmal melden wie es weitet geht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


 
Da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, interessiert mich brennend, bitte auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann schuldet dir Canyon ein neuen Rahmen. Kannst du ja alles schriftlich belegen.



Wobei 99% aller Bikes auch nicht so eine Schutzfunktion haben, also sollte es auch ein paar Monate ohne funktionieren .

Nochmal zur exzentrischen Mutter:

Ich kann ja mal Bilder hochladen, aber bei mir hat sich der Kettenfreilauf im letzten Gang nicht verbessert?! Zumindestens nicht sichtbar. Mal von abgesehen, dass es eh eine blöde "Lösung" ist...


----------



## dackmo (7. Juni 2013)

Habe eben eine erneutes Canyon Telefonat mit dem technischen Support geführt.

Hörte sich sehr vernünftig an. Er und seine Kollegen sehen es so, dass die betroffenen Rahmen(Kettenabstandsproblem) ausgetauscht werden müssen. Es muss aber wohl noch mit der QS geklärt werden. 
Betroffen sind wohl nur ein paar wenige.

Ich soll jetzt erstmal ne Schutzfolie aufbringen und mich Richtung Ende nächster Woche noch einmal melden. Bis dahin sollte bei Canyon alles geklärt sein.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Juni 2013)

dackmo schrieb:


> Habe eben eine erneutes Canyon Telefonat mit dem technischen Support geführt.
> 
> Hörte sich sehr vernünftig an. Er und seine Kollegen sehen es so, dass die betroffenen Rahmen(Kettenabstandsproblem) ausgetauscht werden müssen. Es muss aber wohl noch mit der QS geklärt werden.
> Betroffen sind wohl nur ein paar wenige.
> ...



Das fände ich auch die beste Lösung (und ist auch die einzige saubere die mir einfällt um ehrlich zu sein). 

Dem Kunden bringt es zwar keinen Vorteil nach ca. 1000 km Laufleistung ein neuen Rahmen zu bekommen, der hat ja an sich noch kein Verschleiß aber hauptsache das Problem ist gelöst.

Was machen die eigentlich mit den alten Rahmen? Die kommen ja wohl hoffentlich nicht auf den Schrottplatz


----------



## swisstom (8. Juni 2013)

Habe die Mutter inzwischen auch bekommen, jedoch aber nicht verbaut, da ich es so ein gebastel finde. Werde schauen, dass ich denn Rahmen ende Saison tauschen kann, damit ich wenigstens noch die Rennen fahren kann. 

Noch was anderes:
Weiss ev. einer, mit wieviel Drehmoment man bei der verbauten Sattelstütze (Ritchey WCS Carbon Trail) den Sattel anziehen darf?
An der Stütze wie auch beim Hersteller finde ich keine Nm-Angaben.
Habe ausserdem ein Carbon-Gestell unnterm Sattel und mit 5Nm sitzt dies nicht ausreichend fest auf der Stütze und verstellt sich schon gerne mal im Gelände.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Gruss Swisstom


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Juni 2013)

swisstom schrieb:


> Habe die Mutter inzwischen auch bekommen, jedoch aber nicht verbaut, da ich es so ein gebastel finde. Werde schauen, dass ich denn Rahmen ende Saison tauschen kann, damit ich wenigstens noch die Rennen fahren kann.
> 
> Noch was anderes:
> Weiss ev. einer, mit wieviel Drehmoment man bei der verbauten Sattelstütze (Ritchey WCS Carbon Trail) den Sattel anziehen darf?
> ...



8 NM sollten kein Problem sein, egal welches Gestell.


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Juni 2013)

Nach dem letzten Gespräch mit der Hotline am Freitag, soll mein eingeschickter Rahmen diese Woche geprüft bzw getauscht werden...
Ich bin gespannt. Jedenfalls geht der neue direkt in die Bucht.

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale F29 Carbon. 
Wer glaubt ein Canyon ist schnell, der ist noch kein Cannondale gefahren


----------



## Stiers (11. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann schuldet dir Canyon ein neuen Rahmen. Kannst du ja alles schriftlich belegen.


 
Weit gefehlt, Canyon schrieb gerade eben dass sie für zwischenzeitliche Schäden am Rahmen keine Haftung übernehmen werden!
Man, man, man


----------



## Rageman (12. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wobei 99% aller Bikes auch nicht so eine Schutzfunktion haben, also sollte es auch ein paar Monate ohne funktionieren .
> 
> Nochmal zur exzentrischen Mutter:
> 
> Ich kann ja mal Bilder hochladen, aber bei mir hat sich der Kettenfreilauf im letzten Gang nicht verbessert?! Zumindestens nicht sichtbar. Mal von abgesehen, dass es eh eine blöde "Lösung" ist...



Hey ja zeig mal bitte ein paar Bilder,das wäre nett.
Gibt es schon was neues von canyon?

Mfg Carsten


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Juni 2013)

Gerade Telefonat mit Canyon.

Ein sehr netter Mitarbeiter am Telefon gehabt. Er wusste von der Problematik Sitzrohr Übermaß und Kettenstreben Problem genau bescheid!

Fand es auch gut, dass wir uns hier im Forum so gut über die Sachen austauschen.

Scheinbar liest Canyon hier auch ganz genau mit. Mein Austauschrahmen ist bereits unterwegs und ich soll ihn morgen hier haben. Ich bin gespannt.

Dauer 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte gester nauch noch einmal ein nettes Telefonat mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Technik. Die Technik Abteilung ist wohl ganz klar für einen Umtausch der betroffenen Rahmen. Die QS meint aber wohl, dass ist im Rahmen der Fertigungs-Schwankungen normal. 
Hab die auch noch einmal auf unsere Forumsdiskussion hier hingewiesen. 

Was ich aber komisch finde. Warum tauschen sie bei dem einen den Rahmen aus und bei anderen, z.B. mir, diskutieren sie, ob der Rahmen getauscht wird??  

  @Canyon: Gibt es vielleicht mal eine offizielle Äußerung von Canyon?


----------



## dackmo (16. Juni 2013)

So, heute morgen das nächste Problem mit dem Rahmen. Wollte eigentlich eine Tour machen und nur noch kurz Luftdruck prüfen, als mir ein Blech, das unter meinem Rad lag, auffiel. 
Mir ist doch glatt über Nacht einfach das Chainsuck Schutzblech im Tretlagerbereich abgefallen. Sieht allerdings auch nur simpel mit Klebefolie aufgeklebt aus. Aber dass soll jetzt wirklich alles mal bei Canyon geprüft werden. Morgen direkt wieder anrufen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juni 2013)

Wegen doppelseitigem Klebeband?
Besorg dir TESA Montageband.


----------



## dackmo (16. Juni 2013)

Nein, wegen der beiden Probleme, minimalem Abstand zwischen 11er Ritzel und Sattelstrebe und dem abfallenden Blech.
Vor allem aber natürlich erstes Problem.

Aber danke für den Tip!


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juni 2013)

Ja das mit der Sitzstrebe ist wirklich ärgerlich. War bei dem 26ger CF ja auch schon so.


----------



## dackmo (16. Juni 2013)

Echt?! Und ich dachte das geht schon fast in Richtung Fehlkonstruktion. 
Was ist denn bei den 26ern bei den Betroffenen gemacht worden?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (16. Juni 2013)

Es scheint wohl nicht direkt eine Fehlkonstruktion zu sein, aber an manchen Stellen ist wohl nicht mitgedacht worden. Aber es wird ja nach dem Motto verfahren: Jeder Rahmen der nicht reklamiert wird, steigert den Gewinn (oder mindert den Verlust?), anstatt das Teil so erst gar nicht auf den Markt zu bringen.

Ich jedenfalls kaufe mir ein Cannondale F29 Carbon 3. Die 500â¬ Mehrpreis gegenÃ¼ber dem 8.9 sind in der lebenslangen Garantie und der Lefty doch gut angelegt!


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Juni 2013)

Auf Rahmen sind nur 5 Jahre bei Cdale. Fahre nun auch ein Flash29.

Bei meinem 26ger CF war es auch eng, dort hab ich mit Schutzfolie gearbeitet was auch funktionierte. Das ist halt bei allen 3 Rahmen die ich besaß so gewesen.

Sieht man hier glaube ich etwas, wenn man es vergrössert:


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Juni 2013)

Cannondale hat lebenslang Garantie...


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ihr habt nach einer offiziellen Äußerung gefragt. Unsere Qualiätsmanager haben sich zusammengesetzt, das Ganze diskutiert und für euch eine offizielle Stellungnahme erarbeitet.  




dackmo schrieb:


> @Canyon: Gibt es vielleicht mal eine offizielle Äußerung von Canyon?


_
Liebe Canyon Kunden, Liebe IBC User,

der Grund für die unterschiedlichen Aussagen bzgl. unserem Modell Grand Canyon CF SLX  liegen darin begründet, dass wir ein Produktlebenszyklusmanagement durchführen, um eine ganzheitliche Produktbeobachtung zu gewährleisten.
Zunächst nehmen wir den Fall am Telefon auf, im nächsten Schritt erfolgt eine Rücksprache mit dem Qualitätsmanagement.
Das QM prüft dann aus welchem Produktionszeitraum der Kundenrahmen stammt und ob Bedarf für eine detaillierte Einzelfalluntersuchung besteht.
Wenn zum Beispiel ein betroffener Rahmen aus einem Produktionsslot stammt in dem bisher keine Mängel gemeldet wurden, dann behalten wir uns vor diesen Rahmen anzufordern, um der Ursache für möglichen Abweichungen, z.B. mit Hilfe unseres CT Geräts, auf den Grund zu gehen.
Der Hintergrund hinter diesem Aufwand dient dazu unsere Produkte noch sicherer und langlebiger zu machen.
Die Ursache für mögliche Diskussionen liegt darin begründet, dass es in Einzelfällen zu einem fehlerhaften Einbau der Hinterachse gekommen ist. Kunden, die eine Unstimmigkeit feststellen werden wir professionell und gezielt helfen.
Selbstverständlich sind Sicherheit und Qualität unsere höchsten Ansprüche an uns selbst.

Das Canyon Qualitätsmanagement_


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juni 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr habt nach einer offiziellen ÃuÃerung gefragt. Unsere QualiÃ¤tsmanager haben sich zusammengesetzt, das Ganze diskutiert und fÃ¼r euch eine offizielle Stellungnahme erarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r, auch wenn ich es erst 3 mal lesen musste.  Ein paar krasse Mega-Anglizismen dabei.

Das heiÃt wohl das mein Rahmen aus einem "Produktionsslot" stammt der bisher keine Probleme gemacht hat, da ihr mein Rahmen checken wollt. Habe ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch kein Problem mit. Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, wie ihr bisher mit der Sache umgeht finde ich sehr gut und ich bereue nicht das Bike gekauft zu haben. Ich denke mal den paar wenigen Kunden mit Problemen vor den Kopf zu stoÃen wÃ¤r im Endeffekt teurer fÃ¼r euch, als die entsprechenden Rahmen auszutauschen, da sich sowas rumspricht. Und ich denke mal nicht wenige informieren sich vorher Ã¼ber ein Bike was ein paar Tausend â¬ kostet...

Achja, wie kann man den eine X12 Steckachse falsch reinschrauben? Zu fest drehen?? Das packt man doch mit Fingerkraft kaum?


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nichts verstanden. 
Wo ist jetzt seitens Canyon das Problem, dass so viele Rahmen Mängel haben?


----------



## oc-tom (18. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, auch wenn ich es erst 3 mal lesen musste.  Ein paar krasse Mega-Anglizismen dabei.
> 
> Das heißt wohl das mein Rahmen aus einem "Produktionsslot" stammt der bisher keine Probleme gemacht hat, da ihr mein Rahmen checken wollt. Habe ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch kein Problem mit. Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, wie ihr bisher mit der Sache umgeht finde ich sehr gut und ich bereue nicht das Bike gekauft zu haben. Ich denke mal den paar wenigen Kunden mit Problemen vor den Kopf zu stoßen wär im Endeffekt teurer für euch, als die entsprechenden Rahmen auszutauschen, da sich sowas rumspricht. Und ich denke mal nicht wenige informieren sich vorher über ein Bike was ein paar Tausend  kostet...
> 
> Achja, wie kann man den eine X12 Steckachse falsch reinschrauben? Zu fest drehen?? Das packt man doch mit Fingerkraft kaum?



X12 Falscheinbau eine neue Möglichkeit die ich noch nicht kannte. Canyon bitte bleibt auf dem Teppich!!! Beschädigungen können evtl. durch den Radeinbau/Ausbau entstehen (Kratzer durch die Kette), und nicht beim Fahrbetrieb. Meine Interpretation des Problems (habe XL und das Problem ist wohl  bei L und kann es daher nicht exakt nachvollziehen ). Canyon sollte da nochmal ein Feedback an die betroffenen geben.


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Juni 2013)

Kurze info. Mein Rahmen ist heute zurück.  Es hat sich wohl einiges getan. 
Sattelstütze passt jetzt wirklich 100%

Dazu ist die Lackierung besser. Man sieht nicht mehr die hässlichen 3k carbon Strukturen an Stellen wie Tretlager oder Schaltzugaufnahme.

Abstand Kette kann ich nicht testen, weil die Laufräder weg sind...


----------



## dackmo (19. Juni 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite nochmal ein Danke an Canyon, für die offizielle Stellungnahme.

Jetzt bin ich nur nach auf den ausgetauschten Rahmen gespannt! Aber die Infos vom Tiger hören sich doch sehr vielversprechend an....

Schade nur, dass ich das Bike nicht für das Rennen am WE zur Verfügung habe. Hoffentlich klappt es dann zum nächsten WE zum Renneinsatz!


----------



## swisstom (20. Juni 2013)

Ich werde wohl mein Bike auch einsenden müssen.
Dumm nur, dass ich die BikeGuard nach den 30 Tagen Rückgabemöglichkeit bereits entsorgt habe...

Wenn also jemand aus der Schweiz die BikeGuard passend zum 29er SLX nicht mehr braucht, bin ich dankender Abnehmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozillator (20. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab mein SLX (XL) jetzt seit 5 Tagen. Macht mir Spaß! 
Die Sattelstütze hat bei geöffnetem Spanner leichtes Spiel. Im Vergleich zu einem Grand Canyon AL vllt ein bisschen mehr. Ob es kritisch ist, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, tendenz zu nein Bei geschlossenem Spanner sitzt der Sattel bombenfest.

Die Kette ist wohl knapp, würde ich jedoch als unkritisch beurteilen. Wer die Tage mal ein Bild posten.



> Dazu ist die Lackierung besser. Man sieht nicht mehr die hässlichen 3k  carbon Strukturen an Stellen wie Tretlager oder Schaltzugaufnahme.



Sind bei deinem Rahmen noch die Carbonfasern im Bereich der Flaschenhalteruafnahme zu sehen? Warum hast du den Rahmen primär eingesendet?

Gruß


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Juni 2013)

Du hast recht. Am Flaschenhalter kann man es noch leicht sehen.  Aber wirklich nur leicht.

Den Rahmen hatte ich einst wegen Übermaß der Sattelstütze eingeschickt


----------



## ozillator (21. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß es wird auch in einem anderen Thread diskutiert, aber was verstehst du unter Übermaß? Wenn du es quantifizieren müsstest, um wieviel mm ist die Stütze zu klein/dünn?
Gruß


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Juni 2013)

Das sitzrohr ging im rahmen auseinander.  Hatte weiter unten im rahmen bestimmt 32mm durchmesser.

Man konnte es also direkt an der klemme nicht direkt messen.


----------



## ozillator (27. Juni 2013)

Aber irgendwie quantifizieren kannst du das Spiel nicht? Es ist wie gesagt bei meinem Rahmen ein bisschen mehr als bei dem Grand Canyon AL, aber ich würde es als unkritisch einstufen - bin aber kein Fachmann

Habt ihr eigentlich Steinschlagfolie aufgebracht? Wenn ja, welche und woher? Würde das gerne zeitnahe machen

Danke!


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Juni 2013)

ozillator schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie quantifizieren kannst du das Spiel nicht? Es ist wie gesagt bei meinem Rahmen ein bisschen mehr als bei dem Grand Canyon AL, aber ich würde es als unkritisch einstufen - bin aber kein Fachmann
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich Steinschlagfolie aufgebracht? Wenn ja, welche und woher? Würde das gerne zeitnahe machen
> 
> Danke!



Das komplette Unterrohr ist doch schon abgeklebt. Das passt!


----------



## crazymondo (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

sind die XL-Rahmen bzgl. dem Abstand Sitzstrebe zu Kette alle in Ordnung?
Hab vor mir ein CF SLX in XL zu holen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## terryx (2. Juli 2013)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sind die XL-Rahmen bzgl. dem Abstand Sitzstrebe zu Kette alle in Ordnung?
> Hab vor mir ein CF SLX in XL zu holen.
> ...



Bei mir ist alles ok.


----------



## dackmo (2. Juli 2013)

Bisher sind meine ich nur L Rahmen betroffen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (2. Juli 2013)

Da ist auf der Webseite von einem Zugang zum Rahmeninneren für den Zugwechsel die Rede.
Kann da jemand ein Bild machen und hier Posten?

Wäre super.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## dackmo (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn es endlich wieder zurück vom Rahmentausch ist, gerne!


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe es reicht dir.
Das Plastikteil kann man entfernen..


----------



## crazymondo (3. Juli 2013)

Besten Dank .
Sieht praktisch aus. Hab immer a bissl Schiß beim Zugwechsel von innenvelegten Zügen.

Danke für die Mühen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## dj_holgie (3. Juli 2013)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Besten Dank .
> Sieht praktisch aus. Hab immer a bissl Schiß beim Zugwechsel von innenvelegten Zügen.
> 
> Danke für die Mühen.
> ...



Ist damit kinderleicht..


----------



## dackmo (8. Juli 2013)

So, es geht in die nächste Runde. Und es wird immer ärgerlicher.
Ich hatte mein Rad ja eingeschickt, wegen zu geringem Abstand zwischen Kette und Strebe UND weil mein Chainsuck-Schutzblech über Nacht abgefallen war. (obwohl es laut Techniker Aussage von Canyon einlaminiert sei)

Der wirklich nette Herr am Telefon, der leider wohl sonst nur für die Schweiz tätig ist, sagte selbst, dass es jetzt ja schon langsam peinlich wird und der Rahmen unverzüglich getauscht werden würde. 
Auf meine Frag, ob ich meine bereits getätigten Modifikationen (FunWorks LRS, Sattelstütze,Sattel,Griffe) wieder zurück bauen solle, sagte er, dass ich schon genug Ärger gehabt hätte, und Canyon das natürlich alles mit umbaut.

Dann am letzten Donnerstag ein Anruf von Canyon. Der Rahmen wird nicht getauscht, weil wohl die FunWorks Nabe einen geringeren Nabenabstand hat als die original Mavic Crossride Nabe. OK, wenn man ganz genau messen würde, wären vielleicht ein halber Millimeter mehr drin.
Aber was viel schlimmer ist!! Das Blech ist noch nicht einmal wieder befestigt worden. 
Zudem liegen in dem Karton auch noch zwei unterschiedliche exzentrische Adapter (0,5 mm und 1mm) 
Einen davon hatte ich vorher ja geschickt bekommen. 
Hier kam dann auch noch die Krönung. Nämlich eine Zahlungserinnerung für den zugesendeten exzentrischen Adapter...

Morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder beim Canyon Support vorsprechen. Vielleicht erbarmen sie sich ja noch. 

Ach ja. Ist bei euch auch unterm Innenlagerbereich ein Tape mit handgeschriebener Nummer. Wenn ja, welche und habt ihr Probleme oder nicht? Vielleicht kann man daraus ja ne schlechte Serie ausmachen?!

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mir sowas auch schon gedacht mit einem anderen LRS. Das ist lächerlich. 
Aus dem Grund hatte ich den nackten Rahmen gesendet.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. August 2013)

War heute zum 2. mal in Koblenz und wir haben uns heute geeinigt. 

Muss sagen wirklich mal wieder Top Service von Canyon, sehr kulant, kenne ich aber auch nicht anders von Canyon. Falls ihr auch noch Probleme mit dem Bike habt empfehle ich euch auch einfach mal (falls möglich) in Koblenz vorbeizuschauen. Man nimmt sich wirklich Zeit für ein und sucht nach einer Lösung.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2013)

Danke für Eure Berichte hier! Man kriegt ja sonst nur "Reviews" von Leuten, die das Zeug gestellt bekommen. Und da will man es sich ja nicht verscherzen. Ist ja alles immer toll und überragend.

Wegen der Sitzstreben-Ketten-Problematik: Ist dies nun nur für Größe L relevant, oder auch für M. Für XL anscheinend ja nicht


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Berichte hier! Man kriegt ja sonst nur "Reviews" von Leuten, die das Zeug gestellt bekommen. Und da will man es sich ja nicht verscherzen. Ist ja alles immer toll und überragend.
> 
> Wegen der Sitzstreben-Ketten-Problematik: Ist dies nun nur für Größe L relevant, oder auch für M. Für XL anscheinend ja nicht



Soweit ich es hier mitbekommen habe nur für L und auch nur vereinzelt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. August 2013)

So, nach langem inneren hin und her habe ich mir gestern den wohl letzten Frameset in M / team bestellt. Der Rahmen soll dann Grundlage für meine 2014er Rennsemmel werden (vielleicht geht auch noch ein Rennen im Herbst).

Da die Canyon-Seite nicht so viel Information liefert, stelle ich mal meine Fragen hier. Vielleicht weiß ja der ein oder andere was.



 Welches Sattelklemmenmaß hat der Rahmen denn? 34.9?
Sind für die innenverlegten Züge schon so "Liner" verlegt? Hier wurde mal so ein Foto von einem nackten Rahmen eingestellt.
Der Steuersatz ist ein richtig "integrierter" und kein "semi-integrierter"?
Wie hoch ist denn Abdeckkappe des Steuersatzes? Hat jemand mal den  "Einschlagsschutz" entfernt und eine andere Kappe rauf, um vorne weiter  runter zu kommen?
Ich vermute mal, eine Steckachse ist nicht dabei, oder?
 Laut Ausstattungsliste ist eine Ritchey Flexilogic dabei. Weiß jemand,  ob die die "umdrehbare Klemme" (reversible clamp) hat, womit man das Setback ändern kann?
 Könnte man problemlos 36/22 fahren? Bei meinem jetzigen Rahmen käme ich mit dem Umwerfer nicht so weit runter, da er schon früh an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt.
Und die letze Frage, nur um sicher zu gehen: schon normales Pressfit?
Danke! Es könnten vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Fragen kommen. Freue mich schon auf das Aufbauen. Vielleicht mit Aufbauthread.


----------



## dj_holgie (10. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So, nach langem inneren hin und her habe ich mir gestern den wohl letzten Frameset in M / team bestellt. Der Rahmen soll dann Grundlage für meine 2014er Rennsemmel werden (vielleicht geht auch noch ein Rennen im Herbst).
> 
> Da die Canyon-Seite nicht so viel Information liefert, stelle ich mal meine Fragen hier. Vielleicht weiß ja der ein oder andere was.
> 
> ...



1. 30,9 (siehe Geometrie bei Canyon)
2. Nein, die Schaltzüge kreuzen sich im Unterrohr und der Rahmen hat eine Öffnung im Unterrohr nähe Tretlager, wo man sie ohne Probleme wieder rausfädeln kann.
3. Voll integriert. Brauchst kein Einpresswerkzeug.
4. Ne, aber gesehen das die Bigham auch ohne Einschlagschutz fährt und lieber das Oberrohr an den Einschlagstellen abgeklebt hat. Macht vielleicht ein CM aus?!
5. Die X12 hinten sollte dabei sein.
6. Ne.
7. Ja, bin 22/32/42 gefahren.
8. Kommt drauf an was du unter normales Pressfit verstehst , Pressfit 89,5. Brauchst auf der Antriebsseite ein Spacer beim Innenlager einpressen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2013)

Super, vielen Dank!

Für die Sattelstutzenklemme  meinte ich das Aussenmass, nicht die Sattelstütze selber.


----------



## dj_holgie (10. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!
> 
> Für die Sattelstutzenklemme  meinte ich das Aussenmass, nicht die Sattelstütze selber.



Achso, für was brauchst du die Angabe denn? Auf den Sattelklemmen steht doch mittlerweile immer das "Sattelstützen Maß"


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2013)

Den Durchmesser von der Klemme. Dann kann ich das gleich vorher besorgen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ..
> ...
> ...
> ... Hat jemand mal den  "Einschlagsschutz" entfernt und eine andere Kappe rauf, um vorne weiter  runter zu kommen?
> ...


Ja, hat jemand:






http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/08/mtb/pro-bike-gallery-topeak-ergon_298594


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (15. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ja, hat jemand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Servus, was hast du da auf das Oberrohr als Schlagschutz geklebt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. August 2013)

Wieso mein Fahrrad? Da ist noch ein Link unter dem Bild ;-)

"Bigham's mechanic adds a bit of protective tape to the top tube to  protect it from the bars swinging back and possibly damaging the frame."

Was auch immer protective tape ist.


----------



## dj_holgie (15. August 2013)

Nehme mal an einfach bisschen dickeres Tape


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. August 2013)

Stink normale Schutzfolie. Sieht man ja auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## wascht (16. August 2013)

Auf der Canyon Seite sind nun die 2014er Modelle zu bestaunen. Neben der CF SLX Reihe gibt es nun auch eine CF SL Reihe mit günstigeren Komponenten. Auf den ersten Blick sind die Bikes vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis attraktiver geworden. Oder seht Ihr das anders?


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2013)

Sind das nun identische, bis auf die Farbgestaltung natürlich, Rahmen oder doch unterschiedliche? Unter Rahmen steht ja Grand Canyon CF SL ohne "X".Vielleicht B-Ware Rahmen die das Gewicht nicht erreicht haben? Manche Hersteller machen das ja so.


----------



## Simon80 (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Canyon Facebook-Seite wurde dieses Thema auch bereits angesprochen. Hier die Antwort von Canyon:

"Beide Rahmen haben annähernd die gleichen Eigenschaften, sie unterscheiden sich aber in der Art der Carbonfaser und natürlich im Gewicht. Der GC CF SLX Rahmen wiegt 1,08 kg und der SL Rahmen ist etwas schwerer. Viele Grüße Robert"


----------



## dackmo (21. August 2013)

Nach langem hin und her habe ich jetzt das Rad wieder zurÃ¼ck geschickt und das Geld fÃ¼r mein GC SLX von Canyon wieder bekommen. Jetzt habe ich 2 Teile Ã¼ber, die ich an meinem neuen 29er einer anderen Marke nicht passen.
Die Teile sind quasi neu, da sie nur ca 50 km im Einsatz gewesen sind.

1 X SattelstÃ¼tze Ritchey Superlogic 30,9 X 400mm 150â¬
und 
1 X Sattelklemme PROCRAFT Carbon SPC1 schwarz 34,9mm 25â¬
zusammen 170â¬

Hat jemand Interesse? Dann PN an mich.


----------



## TCE (22. August 2013)

Hallo Grand Canyon CF - Riders

kann sich mal jemand zu der Touren-Tauglichkeit des Bikes äußern.
Ich meine so längere Touren (<100km), die ich neben CC und MC auch gern mal mache.
Hatte vor meinem NERVE XC9 zwar auch ein Hardtail, aber kein 29" und das ist schon laaaange her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (22. August 2013)

Für längere Touren ist es wie geschaffen. Geht sehr gut und effizient pedalieren.


----------



## TCE (26. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Für längere Touren ist es wie geschaffen. Geht sehr gut und effizient pedalieren.



Danke dj_holgie!
Noch mal hinterfragt: Fährst du das GC CF SLX 29? Dein Profil meint du fährst Fully (Nerve)
Gruß
TCE


----------



## dj_holgie (26. August 2013)

TCE schrieb:


> Danke dj_holgie!
> Noch mal hinterfragt: Fährst du das GC CF SLX 29? Dein Profil meint du fährst Fully (Nerve)
> Gruß
> TCE



Ich bin das Bike eine Saison gefahren, inklusive Transalp.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2013)

So, nun ist der Rahmen doch noch mal geliefert worden. Canyon hat natürlich nicht den Liefertermin eingehalten und dann lag das Paket auch noch zwei Tage sinnlos im DHL Depot rum, weil der Fahrer keinen Platz mehr im Wagen hatte. Murphey's law! Dafür ging das Aufbauen ganz flott.

So wie es da steht, 9.7 kg. Ein bisserl geht noch was, wenn ich meinen alten 26er Wettkampf-LRS umgespeicht habe und darauf leichtere Reifen aufziehe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ja, hat jemand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann jemand identifizieren, was das für ein Steuersatz (Oberteil) da ist?


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (11. September 2013)

Mich interessiert wie ein Grand Canyon CF 29 (am besten in Größe L, Ausstattungsvariante egal) mit Starrgabel aussieht. Da es nur wenige vertrauenswürdige tapered Carbon Gabeln gibt (Niner, Kinesis), hat vielleicht auch jemand schon eine Standard 1 1/8 probiert (Ritchey , Syncros)? Gibt es Bilder davon? Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (19. September 2013)

Hi,
hat zufällig jemand das Bike in Größe XL und kann ein Foto posten?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe heute mein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 29er abgeholt. Da ich ein wenig Gewicht minimieren wollte, hatte ich mir zuvor auch schon neue Laufräder und neue Bremsen besorgt. Eben habe ich versucht die Bremsscheiben von von den Laufrädern Crossride ST) zu lösen - Pustekuchen! Irgend ein Spezialist aus der Montage hat LOCTIDE 270 HOCHFEST (ROT) anstatt Loctide 243 mittelfest (blau) für die Bremsscheibenschrauben verwendet. Dieser Schraubenkleber lässt dich nicht mehr lösen..man kann die Schrauben nur noch ausbohren. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich lieber alles selbst mache. Jetzt bekomme ich wohl einen neuen Satz Laufräder und neue Bremsscheiben sowie Schrauben. Schaut doch mal bei Euch nach ob auch rotes Loctide verwendet wurde - falls ja, ist das echt dumm gelaufen für Canyon.

Ride ON!


----------



## filiale (20. September 2013)

Schraube mit Lötkolben erwärmen, dann läßt sie sich leicht lösen.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2013)

Dat sollen die mal schön wieder geradebiegen  eine Schraube hats schon beim Versuch zu lösen zerschossen.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (22. September 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dat sollen die mal schön wieder geradebiegen  eine Schraube hats schon beim Versuch zu lösen zerschossen.



Hab mein CF 9.9 SL gestern abgeholt und gleich bissl umgebaut. Das sind anscheinend Aluschrauben und echt nicht gut... Bei mir hat sich auch eine Schraube am Torx verabschiedet und ich habs dann mit ner Zange rausgewürgt. Da hat Alu den Vorteil das es sich gut greifen lässt.

Aber dann sollense halt Titanschrauben nehmen wenn sie Gewicht sparen wollen und nicht den Alukäse.


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2013)

Die schrauben sind aus Stahl...das rote Loctite ist das Problem...


----------



## filiale (22. September 2013)

Die Schrauben können nicht aus Alu sein weil sie eine gewisse Scheerfestigkeit benötigen um der Bremskraft entgegenwirken zu können.


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2013)

Ja, wie ich schon schrieb  hat übrigens nicht geklappt mit dem Lötkolben.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (22. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Schrauben können nicht aus Alu sein weil sie eine gewisse Scheerfestigkeit benötigen um der Bremskraft entgegenwirken zu können.



Ok hast recht ich hab nochmal geschaut. Aber dann habense ne schlechte Qualität verbaut weil so weiche schrauben wo man bei fast jeder aufpassen muss das man sie vermurkst hatte ich noch nie...

Bei mir wars "normales" mittelfestes Loctite...


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2013)

Na dann gehts ja....ich schicke meinen lrs noch heute ein...bekomme dann einen ganz neuen...ohne montierte Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo_Neandonly (24. September 2013)

Hat jemand Infos welcher genaue Typ von Steuersatz oben und unten am CF SLX verbaut ist? Von dem CaneCreek 40 gibt es ja alle Variationen.
Ich denke mal unten ein IS und oben auch ein IS oder ZS?

In der Explosionszeichnung des SLX sind hierzu keine Details angegeben.

Ausserdem hatte ich unten am Tretlager einen merkwürdigen Aufkleber der wohl vergessen wurde abzumachen. Hatte das auch jemand? Was könnte das bedeuten? 1,26 kg Rahmengewicht? Vllt mit steuersatz und x12 Achse? Canyon gibt ja für M (wie meinen) 1,08 kg an.


----------



## akastylez (24. September 2013)

Den hatte ich auch drunter kleben...frag mich aber nicht was draufstand.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2013)

Hat eventuell was mit der Kettenlinie zu tun und den Unterlegscheiben am Tretlager. Quasi als Erinnerung für den Mechaniker am Band.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2013)

Steuersatz ist Cane Creek 40 IS mit custom Steuersatzdeckel


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (24. September 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist Cane Creek 40 IS mit custom Steuersatzdeckel



Kennst du die genauen Grössen/Durchmesser des IS-Steuersatzes oben/unten? IS41, 42 oder unten IS52?

Werden bei PressFit Ausgleichs-Spacer verbaut? Also ausser den Standardmäßig vorgesehenen? Ich hab leider noch kein PF verbaut, daher die Frage.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (7. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich das 2014er SLX 9.9SL in Gr. M vor einigen Tagen in Koblenz abgeholt und erst mal einige Teile getauscht habe (Crossmax gegen Tricon 1550, X-King Protection vorne und Race King Protection hinten, Ergon GS2 Carbon Griffe, Formula R1 gegen Magura MT8 und paar andere Kleinigkeiten) bin ich wg Erkältung die letzten Tage leider erst heute zu ner ausführlicheren Probefahrt gekommen.

Nachdem ich alles auf mich eingestell hatte muss ich sagen, das SLX passt wie angegossen und macht so hammerviel Spass. Echt Genial!

Auch wenn ich noch nicht so viel gefahren bin hab ich mit dem SLX schon zwei Vorbehalte überwunden... Gegen 29er und Plastikfahrräder


----------



## TCE (8. Oktober 2013)

...ich hoffe und wünsche euch, das euch das hier nicht passiert:

800km, 4Wochen, 1Chainsuck...

Bin von der Qualität mächtig entäuscht!











Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Henning W (8. Oktober 2013)

Uuih, dass sieht aber übel aus. Da ist der Umwerfer inkl. Befestigung aus dem Rahmen gerissen !

Hattest Du schon mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen ?


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe die ganze High-Mount Geschichte auch nicht. Für mich ein neuer Schwachsinnsstandard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (8. Oktober 2013)

TCE schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe und wünsche euch, das euch das hier nicht passiert:
> 
> 800km, 4Wochen, 1Chainsuck...
> 
> ...


 
Ein Chainsuck beschädigt normalerweise erstmal die Kettenstrebe.
Wie ist das genau passiert?


----------



## TCE (8. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, auch wenn ich absolut nichts zu verbergen habe, werde ich der Konversation mit Canyon nicht vorgreifen.

Das Bike geht diese Woche in den Versand.

So ein Mist - ich habe KEIN weiteres Bike :-( und dieses gekauft, weil Canyon für mein 6 Jahre "altes" ein defektes Teil als Ersatzteil NICHT mehr liefern konnte.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Verstehe die ganze High-Mount Geschichte auch nicht. Für mich ein neuer Schwachsinnsstandard.



Ist doch ganz OK, mit einer Scheller verkratzt man sich auf den Dauer den Rahmen wenn keine Folie drunter ist. 

Außerdem muss man bei der Montage jetzt nur noch die Höhe ausrichten. Da gibts bescheuerte Standards die wirklich keiner braucht: Pressfit (bei jedem Lagertausch schön mit dem Hammer am Carbon Rahmen rumhämmern), PM um dann doch mit Adapter zu fahren,12mm Steckachse fallen mir spontan ein.




> Sorry, auch wenn ich absolut nichts zu verbergen habe, werde ich der Konversation mit Canyon nicht vorgreifen.
> 
> Das Bike geht diese Woche in den Versand.
> 
> So ein Mist - ich habe KEIN weiteres Bike :-( und dieses gekauft, weil Canyon für mein 6 Jahre "altes" ein defektes Teil als Ersatzteil NICHT mehr liefern konnte.



Wie krass!! Ich hatte bei dem Bike auch schon einige klassische Chainsucks bei dem Bike, aber das der direkte Umwerfer abreißt: Heftig!


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Oktober 2013)

Finde direct mount prinzipiell auch gut. Einfach hinschrauben, Höhe ausrichten und gut ist es. Das Ausrichten beim Schellenumwerfer hat mich schon immer ziemlich genervt. Eindeutig eine sinnvolle Entwicklung.

Na ja, haltbar sollte das System schon sein.

Vollkommene Zustimmung zu Pressfit! Was ein Sche.... für ein paar Gramm weniger.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vollkommene Zustimmung zu Pressfit! Was ein Sche.... für ein paar Gramm weniger.



Ja, richtig lustig wirds dann noch wenn das Innenlager wegen Spiel ab Werk geklebt wurde. 

Da fängt der Spaß dann richtig an, will nicht wissen wieviel Leute Ihre teuren Rahmen sich schon beschädigt haben wegen sowas. Die ganzen Standards sollten halt auch immer anwenderfreundlich sein, wegen den paar Gramm und die wenigen % mehr Steifigkeit, die der Hobby Sportler eh niemals spüren wird seh ich da auch nur Verschlechterungen. Außerdem muss sich auch erstmal zeigen wieviel Lagerwechsel so ein Rahmen dann mitmacht.. Aber eine Wahl hat man ja sowieso nicht beim Neukauf...


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (8. Oktober 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Ein Chainsuck beschädigt normalerweise erstmal die Kettenstrebe.
> Wie ist das genau passiert?



Ja, bzw. dieses Schutzblech an der Kettenstrebe. Würde mich auch interessieren wie das ging. Btw, wie alt ist eigentlich die Kurbel bzw. das Kettenblatt... das sieht nicht mehr dolle aus... eher Marke "zahnloser Tiger"... oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz OK, mit einer Scheller verkratzt man sich auf den Dauer den Rahmen wenn keine Folie drunter ist.
> 
> Außerdem muss man bei der Montage jetzt nur noch die Höhe ausrichten. Da gibts bescheuerte Standards die wirklich keiner braucht: Pressfit (bei jedem Lagertausch schön mit dem Hammer am Carbon Rahmen rumhämmern), PM um dann doch mit Adapter zu fahren,12mm Steckachse fallen mir spontan ein.
> 
> Wie krass!! Ich hatte bei dem Bike auch schon einige klassische Chainsucks bei dem Bike, aber das der direkte Umwerfer abreißt: Heftig!



Ich sprach ja nun nur von dem Umwerferstandard, dass dort die Hebelkräfte grösser sind weil der Abstand der Verschraubung weiter entfernt ist, kann das auch eher in die Hose gehen wie ein S2/S3 Sram bzw. E-Type. 

Ich bin eigtl. auch zufrieden mit Direct-Mount Umwerfern, die sind definitiv schneller eingestellt, lassen aber auch keine grossen Korrekturen zu.


----------



## biketiger2 (10. Oktober 2013)

Eine Reparatur ist hier bestimmt möglich und günstiger als das Crash Replacement.
Oder ein Komplettbike kaufen und die Teile verscherbeln.



TCE schrieb:


> Sorry, auch wenn ich absolut nichts zu verbergen habe, werde ich der Konversation mit Canyon nicht vorgreifen.
> 
> Das Bike geht diese Woche in den Versand.
> 
> So ein Mist - ich habe KEIN weiteres Bike :-( und dieses gekauft, weil Canyon für mein 6 Jahre "altes" ein defektes Teil als Ersatzteil NICHT mehr liefern konnte.


----------



## Pulse- (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen ist garantiert solche Schäden nicht auftreten können. Der Rahmen sollte im Rahmen der Gewährleistung ersetzt werden.
Ich bestellte das CF SL 2014 und wie diese aussehen wird beginnen sich zu fragen, ob ich getan habe.


----------



## Micki (11. Oktober 2013)

Pulse- schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist garantiert solche Schäden nicht auftreten können. Der Rahmen sollte im Rahmen der Gewährleistung ersetzt werden.
> Ich bestellte das CF SL 2014 und wie diese aussehen wird beginnen sich zu fragen, ob ich getan habe.



Kannst Du den Beitrag noch einmal überarbeiten? Ich versteh ihn nicht.


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde wetten, dass dort gar nichts repariert wird.
Ich glaube weder, dass Canyon Jmd. vor Ort hat der dies erledigen kann noch den Versand nach Pusemuckistan bezahlt nur um ein bisschen zu laminieren und anschließend lackieren zu lassen.

Neuer Rahmen oder gar nix! (Meine Einschätzung)


----------



## Pulse- (11. Oktober 2013)

Yes I can, german is too hard for me.
Will this frame be changed under warranty? I think it should be replaced without any problem because it seems to be Canyon fault.
When I'm looking at this picture I'm a bit worried. I have ordered carbon CF SL 2014.


----------



## Micki (11. Oktober 2013)

Pulse- schrieb:


> Yes I can, german is too hard for me.
> Will this frame be changed under warranty? I think it should be replaced without any problem because it seems to be Canyon fault.
> When I'm looking at this picture I'm a bit worried. I have ordered carbon CF SL 2014.



Ah OK, I think your 1st post was translated by Google


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Oktober 2013)

Da der Vorgang, der zum Abreißen führte, noch ein großes Geheimnis ist, kann man auch nicht sagen, ob ein Herstellerfehler oder einfach nur Pech vorliegt.


----------



## TCE (11. Oktober 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da der Vorgang, der zum Abreißen führte, noch ein großes Geheimnis ist, kann man auch nicht sagen, ob ein Herstellerfehler oder einfach nur Pech vorliegt.




Es ist kein Geheimnis:

800km, 4Wochen, 1Chainsuck...

als ich nach unten schaute, sah ich das Maleur!


----------



## Pulse- (11. Oktober 2013)

You are right it's too less information to say it's Canyon's fault.

It's not that clear since this is weird damage for a chainsuck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Definitionen für "chainsuck"? Und wir verstehen hier das alle nur falsch?

Kein Geheimnis, aber doch sehr geheimnisvoll die ganze Geschichte ...


----------



## akastylez (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal die Kette ist nicht korrekt auf das große Blatt gestiegen, hing dann mit der Kettenseite auf dem Blatt und hat dann mit der Kurbelbewegung den Umwerfer hochgehebelt.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2013)

Pulse- schrieb:


> You are right it's too less information to say it's Canyon's fault.
> 
> It's not that clear since this is weird damage for a chainsuck.



Yes it is definitively. I had severals chainsucks with all my canyon bikes from time to time it just happens but I did not came even close to such a damage. So no worrys, this case is a bit extraordinary.


----------



## biketiger2 (12. Oktober 2013)

NatÃ¼rlich nicht bei Canyon! Die werden als Crash Replacement vielleicht einen Rahmen zum halben Preis (=850â¬) anbieten, dafÃ¼r reparieren es Fachfirmen wie Carborep, Jostec oder Ilmberger locker zweimal. Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde es zwar nicht reparieren lassen, aber halt alles eine Preisfrage.



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde wetten, dass dort gar nichts repariert wird.
> Ich glaube weder, dass Canyon Jmd. vor Ort hat der dies erledigen kann noch den Versand nach Pusemuckistan bezahlt nur um ein bisschen zu laminieren und anschlieÃend lackieren zu lassen.
> 
> Neuer Rahmen oder gar nix! (Meine EinschÃ¤tzung)


----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2014)

Rahmenriss im Sattelrohr, 4 Wochen jung, keine äußere Einwirkung, gestern zufällig beim Putzen entdeckt...ganz toll
Hab die Schnauze schon wieder voll vom Carbon...10 Jahre Alu gefahren, nie Probleme gehabt und nach vier Wochen
Carbon dann sowas  Grad hats DHL abgeholt und macht sich auf die lange Reise nach Koblenz...hoffentlich wirds
eine schnelle und stressfreie Abwicklung


----------



## TCE (29. April 2014)

Hallo AMR,
mein herzliches Beileid - die Bruchkante sieht genau so, wie bei mir aus - bloß das es bei mir ganz heraus gerissen war.
Ich glaube nun um so mehr, das der Highmount-Sockel eine Schwachstelle des Rahmens ist.
Bitte verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken, das es eine  schnelle und stressfreie Abwicklung werden wird


----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> Hallo AMR,
> mein herzliches Beileid - die Bruchkante sieht genau so, wie bei mir aus - bloß das es bei mir ganz heraus gerissen war.
> Ich glaube nun um so mehr, das der Highmount-Sockel eine Schwachstelle des Rahmens ist.
> Bitte verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken, das es eine  schnelle und stressfreie Abwicklung werden wird


 
Hast du dein Bike schon wieder zurück? Wenn ja was ist bei rausgekommen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## TCE (29. April 2014)

Hatte einen unter-aller-sau-Austauschrahmen bekommen, den ich auch wieder reklamierte. Am Ende habe ich mein Geld zurück erstritten.
Alles in Allem dauerte es von September bis Dezember.


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Eigentlich interessiere ich mich auch für Carbon Rahmen. Aber egal wo man sich einliest, ob Radon Black Sin oder Canyon CF, selbst bei teureren Herstellern wie Scott oder Stevens, überall Probleme mit dem Carbon...ich denke ich warte noch 10 Jahre, Gewicht sparen ist nicht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2014)

@filiale, ich überleg mir auf das schei** Carbon zu verzichten und mir einen Titan Rahmen bei Rewell in Südtirol schweissen zu lassen, hat mein Schwiegervater gemacht...kostet zwar ein bisschen mehr, aber ist dafür fast unzerstörbar und ein Einzelstück.


Sieht dann so aus...ist mir zwar eine Nummer zu klein, aber fährt sich Bombe!


----------



## TCE (29. April 2014)

... mir sind keine weiteren Kosten entstanden.

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

wow, sieht klasse aus !


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2014)

so, mich hat's wohl auch erwischt, allerdings am Oberrohr. Zuerst dachte ich dies seien nur oberflächliche Kratzer im Lack. Werden aber immer größer und machen mich nun nervös. Mist, am Samstag sollte es in den Urlaub gehen. Mal schauen, was für ein Gezeter das jetzt mit Canyon wird.

Wir haben mehrere Carbonrahmen in der Familie. Seit Jahren, gar kein Problem. Vielleicht spart Canyon auch irgendwo zu viel?


----------



## dj_holgie (29. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Eigentlich interessiere ich mich auch für Carbon Rahmen. Aber egal wo man sich einliest, ob Radon Black Sin oder Canyon CF, selbst bei teureren Herstellern wie Scott oder Stevens, überall Probleme mit dem Carbon...ich denke ich warte noch 10 Jahre, Gewicht sparen ist nicht alles



Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Die einzigen Rahmen die z.b. beim Struntzi NICHT jedes Jahr kaputt gehen sind, sind Carbon Rahmen. Und man könnte sagen er macht wirklich extreme Langzeittests mit den Rahmen, indem er in 1 Jahr soviel fährt wie ein normaler Biker sein ganzes Leben (wennüber haupt). Die Dinger sind haltbarer, komfortabler, steifer, leichter und teurer. Fertigungsfehler (wenn das Problem bereits nach 4 Wochen Auftritt ist das wohl kaum eine Ermudung des Materials, sondern bei Produltion wurde bereits geschlammt) gibts bei Alu auch, aber dafür gibts ja die Garantie.

Ich persönlich würde kein Alu mehr fahren, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. April 2014)

Bei der Produktion von einem Carbon Rahmen kann man sehr viel mehr falsch machen als bei einem Alu Rahmen - deshalb werden die ja alle in Fernost produziert, bei Firmen die das schon jahrelang machen. Spart da Canyon etwa mit der Qualität und Qualitatskontrolle im Vergleich zim SLX? Ein CT zum Röntgen haben sie ja eigentlich, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur für Stichproben. Sehr bedauerlich, dass sowas passiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2014)

Ein wenig ernüchternd ist die Geschichte schon. Ich hätte ja einen SLX Rahmen. Zuerst die mangelhafte Toleranz beim kleinsten Ritzel hinten (d.h. beim 11er schleifte es etwas, beim 12er passt es gerade so), und dann die Haarrisse im Oberrohr. Und wenn man auch mal englisch und französischsprachige Foren/Blogs nach Erfahrungen mit Canyons "Garantieabwicklung" durchsucht, kann einem schon mulmig werden. 

Würde mir trotzdem immer wieder für den Anwendungsfall einen Carbonrahmen kaufen, allerdings wohl von einer anderen Firma. Na ja, mal schaun'g. Ich werde auch weiter berichten.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. April 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ein wenig ernüchternd ist die Geschichte schon. Ich hätte ja einen SLX Rahmen. Zuerst die mangelhafte Toleranz beim kleinsten Ritzel hinten (d.h. beim 11er schleifte es etwas, beim 12er passt es gerade so), und dann die Haarrisse im Oberrohr. Und wenn man auch mal englisch und französischsprachige Foren/Blogs nach Erfahrungen mit Canyons "Garantieabwicklung" durchsucht, kann einem schon mulmig werden.
> 
> Würde mir trotzdem immer wieder für den Anwendungsfall einen Carbonrahmen kaufen, allerdings wohl von einer anderen Firma. Na ja, mal schaun'g. Ich werde auch weiter berichten.



Das Problem hatte ich an meinem SLX auch. Canyon hatte damals anstandslos den Rahmen zurückgenommen. Beim jetzigen Lux haben sie den Rahmen auch schon anstandslos ausgetauscht, wegen Probleme der Innenlageraufnahme. Keine Diskussionen ala "was hasten da gemacht, bist doch selbat dran schuld". 
Also ich find den Service 1A, würde mir keine Sorgen machen, aber mal schauen..


----------



## dj_holgie (30. April 2014)

Doppelt


----------



## filiale (30. April 2014)

Die Frage ist doch vielmehr warum es überhaupt diese Probleme mit den Canyon Rahmen gibt...sparen bei der Herstellung, das vergrault auch anderen Kunden die hier mitlesen und sich eventuell für ein anderes Modell entscheiden...


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. April 2014)

Bei den aktuellen Carbonmodellen würde ich eher auf den Umwerferstandard tippen.
High Direct-Mount sorgt nicht nur bei Canyon für Probleme, da habe ich schon bei anderen Herstellern den Umwerfer verlieren sehen 

Aber das habe ich ja schonmal erwähnt.

Tipp: XX1 fahren !!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Mai 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Tipp: XX1 fahren !!!



Würde ich im Hügelland leben wäre dies wohl eine Option, aber für meine Anwendungsfälle mit richtigen Bergen und v.a. in Kombination mit sehr langen Rennen reicht die Bandbreite nicht. Für Hügel und Mittelgebirge bzw. Standard-XC Kurse bestimmt sexy.


----------



## AMR_7500 (1. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Würde ich im Hügelland leben wäre dies wohl eine Option, aber für meine Anwendungsfälle mit richtigen Bergen und v.a. in Kombination mit sehr langen Rennen reicht die Bandbreite nicht. Für Hügel und Mittelgebirge bzw. Standard-XC Kurse bestimmt sexy.


 
Das war auch der Grund bei mir, warum ich mich gegen XX1 entschieden hab.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Mai 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Carbonmodellen würde ich eher auf den Umwerferstandard tippen.
> High Direct-Mount sorgt nicht nur bei Canyon für Probleme, da habe ich schon bei anderen Herstellern den Umwerfer verlieren sehen
> 
> Aber das habe ich ja schonmal erwähnt.
> ...



Hm, sehr interessant. Ich werde den Umwerfer mal im Auge halten, umso glücklicher bin ich über die 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie.

XX1 reicht für mich auch nicht vernünftig, da ich das Bike für alles benutze..


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Mai 2014)

Zwei Tips, sollte jemand bei Canyon einen Garantiefall haben.

1) Verlasst Euch nicht auf dieses Garantieformular auf der Canyon-Webseite. Nach 3 Werktagen habe ich immer noch nichts von denen gehört. Ich habe dann angerufen und dann endlich meinen DHL Rücksendeschein bekommen.

2) Es kann Euch passieren, dass der freundliche Postbeamte sich weigert das Paket anzunehmen (wenn Ihr den originalen Karton nehmt). Der Karton sei nämlich zu groß für das Rücksendelabel, welches ihr von Canyon bekommen habt. Dies sei nämlich kein richtige Rücksendelabel oder was auch immer. Für 22.50 Euro würden sie es aber nehmen. Regt Euch dann nicht auf, so wie ich es gemacht habe, sondern sagt, ihr zahlt. Beim Einscannen des Codes merkt dann der freundliche Postbeamte, dass er keine Ahnung hat. 

Es kann nur noch besser werden ...


----------



## AMR_7500 (2. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zwei Tips, sollte jemand bei Canyon einen Garantiefall haben.
> 
> 1) Verlasst Euch nicht auf dieses Garantieformular auf der Canyon-Webseite. Nach 3 Werktagen habe ich immer noch nichts von denen gehört. Ich habe dann angerufen und dann endlich meinen DHL Rücksendeschein bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hab auch das Garantieformular auf der Canyon Seite ausgefüllt, aber zeitgleich bei denen angerufen, hängst sowieso erstmal 10min.
in der Warteschleife, war zumindest bei mir so, Rücksendeschein war dann umgehend da und am nächsten Tag hab ichs meinem
Postboten mitgegeben, der hats kommentarlos entgegen genommen...Denk das ist von Postler zu Postler unterschiedlich, einfach mal
probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Mai 2014)

Unser DHL Mensch ist zwar ein netter Kerl, aber der hat in der Vergangenheit nie was mitgenommen. Es sei denn, es wurde offiziell beauftragt.


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2014)

deswegen sollte man so etwas auch nicht pauschalisieren...


----------



## AMR_7500 (9. Mai 2014)

Also muss schon sagen, die Garantieabwicklung bei Canyon sucht seinesgleichen...Letzte Woche Mittwoch haben die das Bike bekommen, Do. war Feiertag, Rahmen wurde laut Service Center auf Garantie getauscht und mir entstehen keinerlei Kosten. Bike wurde gestern wieder zu mir geschickt, sollte also morgen da sein...echt geiler Service und schneller gehts bei nem Händler vor Ort auch nicht. Gleich noch ein Spectral AL 9.9 EX dafür nachgeordert.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

EDIT: Bike war gestern schon bei mir, heute hab ich schon wieder eine Runde damit gedreht 
Gott wie wenig mir doch mein AMR-Panzer fehlt, wenn ich auf dieser Rennsemmel sitz.
Danke Canyon an dieser Stelle noch.


----------



## TCE (10. Mai 2014)

... Absolute Ausnahme! 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Mai 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> ... Absolute Ausnahme!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk



Ne, keine Ausnahme, bei mir wars genauso. Und zwar schon in 3 Fällen..


----------



## riba (10. Mai 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> ... Absolute Ausnahme!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk



Nein! ...siehe unten


----------



## riba (10. Mai 2014)

Mein CF SLX Rahmen war gebrochen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hat mir Canyon auf Garantie einen Neuen Rahmen zugesendet.


----------



## AMR_7500 (10. Mai 2014)

Was mir aber schon Sorgen macht, dass soviele Rahmen aus dieser Serie brechen...auch wenns reibungslos abläuft hast du trotzdem mal schnell ne Woche kein Bike (wer kein zweites hat) und den Aufwand mitm Hin und Herschicken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2014)

riba schrieb:


> Mein CF SLX Rahmen war gebrochen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hat mir Canyon auf Garantie einen Neuen Rahmen zugesendet.



Was war bei dir passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riba (11. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was war bei dir passiert?



Nichts gefährliches. Lediglich ein Riss im Sitzrohr, was aber dennoch im Falle eines Carbon-Rahmens Totalschaden bedeutet. Der Service von Canyon war in meinem Fall absolut vorbildlich und sehr schnell.
Ich bin mit dem Rahmen ansonsten sehr zufrieden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, wie lange hat denn bei Euch die Garantieabwicklung so gedauert. Langsam nervt es, nicht zu wissen, woran man ist.


----------



## AMR_7500 (23. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie lange hat denn bei Euch die Garantieabwicklung so gedauert. Langsam nervt es, nicht zu wissen, woran man ist.


 
Eingeschickt am 29.04.14, zurückbekommen am 09.05. hat (inkl. Feiertag) genau eine Woche bei mir gedauert. Respekt für so eine schnelle
und vor allem reibungslose Garantieabwicklung, selten so einen tollen Service wie bei Canyon erlebt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2014)

ich habe meinen fast zeitgleich, etwas früher, eingeschickt. Es hat dann eine Woche gedauert, bis der Empfang von Canyon bestätigt wurde. Seitdem nichts mehr gehört. So nah liegen Licht und Schatten beieinander.

Da wird mein Fall wohl leider nicht so klar sein. Mist.


----------



## TCE (23. Mai 2014)

...meine Service-Geschichte ist so erdrückend lang, dass ich seit Weihnachten noch keine Zeit gehabt hatte, sie niederzuschreiben.
Kommt aber noch...


----------



## riba (23. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie lange hat denn bei Euch die Garantieabwicklung so gedauert. Langsam nervt es, nicht zu wissen, woran man ist.


Bei mir hat es etwa zwei Wochen gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (24. Mai 2014)

Darum steht im Keller immer noch mein altes 26er als Backup  Im fall der Fälle....


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2014)

Mein Fuhrpark ist groß genug, dass ich nicht auf dem Trockenen sitze. Hatte auch noch einen 29er HT Rahmen im Keller rumliegen, den ich mir schnell aufgebaut habe. Trotzdem nervt es, wenn man nach mehreren Wochen immer noch nicht weiß, ob Canyon Stress macht oder nicht.

Hier zwei Bilder vom Urlaub die letzten zwei Wochen

Notaufbau mit den Teilen vom Canyon






Das kleine Dicke für die ruppigeren Sachen





Und aus Nostalgiegründen noch eines vom letzten Herbsturlaub mit dem Canyon.


----------



## khrika (24. Mai 2014)

Tolle bilder, tolle notnägel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2014)

Heute mal bei Canyon angerufen. Nächste Woche wird mir ein neuer Rahmen zugeschickt. Hätte dann alles 6 Wochen gedauert.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit der Garantie bei Ersatzrahmen ist. Wieder volle zwei Jahre oder nur die Restzeit des ursprünglichen Rahmens?

Also bei Canyon immer anrufen.


----------



## AMR_7500 (27. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heute mal bei Canyon angerufen. Nächste Woche wird mir ein neuer Rahmen zugeschickt. Hätte dann alles 6 Wochen gedauert.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit der Garantie bei Ersatzrahmen ist. Wieder volle zwei Jahre oder nur die Restzeit des ursprünglichen Rahmens?
> 
> Also bei Canyon immer anrufen.



Du hast 6 Jahre Garantie, in der Zeit werden die Rahmen getauscht, die Garantiezeit verlängert sich nicht mit dem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## biketiger2 (27. Mai 2014)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Du hast 6 Jahre Garantie, in der Zeit werden die Rahmen getauscht, die Garantiezeit verlängert sich nicht mit dem neuen Rahmen.


Zuzüglich der Zeit, in der der Rahmen/Fahrrad zur Reparatur unterwegs ist. (Müsste nur nochmal nachschauen, ob das für die ersten 2 Jahre Gewährleistung gilt oder für die 6 Jahre Garantie). Kann mitunter ja schon mal einige Monate mehr sein! Wären dann bei Stefan auf jeden Fall die 6 Wochen mehr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juni 2014)

so, mein Austauschrahmen ist nun gekommen. Leider ohne obere Lagerschale für den Steuersatz. Wieder in der Canyonwarteschleife. Kann mir erst nächste Woche wieder zugeschickt werden. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir das Oberteil noch separat, dann kann ich das Bike schon am Wochenende aufbauen. Na wenigstens habe ich das entsprechende Werkzeug, andere müssten dann den Rahmen wieder zurückschicken.

Die von mir bezahlten und im defekten Rahmen eingepressten Pressfitlager wurden nicht ersetzt bzw. zu mir zurückgeschickt. Na ja, würde die jetzt eh nicht nochmal hernehmen, aber irgendwie .... blödes, sinnloses Pressfit.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, Pressfit ist wirklich doof, mal abgesehen vom geringeren Q-Faktor. 6 Wochen? Ist ja heftig.. Hatte mein Bike am Dienstag Abend vorbeigebracht und heute ware es schon fertig (Rahmentauach), morgen wirds geholt. Top.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

